#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Speakers Corner >  >  Hunter Biden Busted?

## deeks

Not a yet widely publicly released senate report infers that the vice presidents son was involved in sex trafficking.
Senate report slams Bidens for conflicts of interest, flags possible criminal activity | Just The News

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Not a yet widely publicly released senate report infers that the vice presidents son was involved in sex trafficking.
> Senate report slams Bidens for conflicts of interest, flags possible criminal activity | Just The News


555555  :smiley laughing:

----------


## David48atTD

From that 'report', the opening paragraph ...

_A year-long Senate investigation concluded Wednesday that Hunter Biden's  efforts to cash in on foreign business deals during his father's vice  presidency raised alarm among U.S. government officials, who perceived  an ethical conflict of interest and flagged concerns about possible  criminal activity ranging from bribery to sex trafficking._

Just the News ... Just The News - Media Bias/Fact Check




> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward  conservative causes through story selection and/or political  affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts  to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes),  publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may  damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be  untrustworthy.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

ABC: *GOP report: No wrongdoing in Biden son ties to Ukraine firm, but still 'problematic'*

GOP report: No wrongdoing in Biden son ties to Ukraine firm, but still '&#39;'problematic'&#39;' - ABC News

The Wall Street Journal : 
*Hunter Bidens Ukraine Work Raised Concerns With Obama Officials, GOP-Led Probe Confirms*

*Findings dont support Trumps accusation that Joe Biden sought to remove a prosecutor to protect a gas firm whose board Hunter Biden served on.*

Hunter Biden’s Ukraine Work Raised Concerns With Obama Officials, GOP-Led Probe Confirms - WSJ

The Guardian :
*Ukrainian prosecutors find no evidence against Hunter Biden*


Ukrainian prosecutors find no evidence against Hunter Biden | US news | The Guardian

NBC:
The GOP-led probe found Hunter Biden's position on an energy company to be "awkward" for U.S. officials but found no evidence that it affected policy

Sen. Johnson releases findings of Hunter Biden probe alleging conflict of interest

----------


## deeks

Mmm, change that name in the title to Donald Trump Junior, ???? just think about that.!!!!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

In other related news 
Thai  ex-pat trump supporter gets analy probed by aliens. When asked for comments he replied. "That's my story and I am sticking with it"
Republicans in the Senate suspect possible wrongdoing by Hunter Biden and promise a prope of their own.

----------


## deeks

> Mmm, change that name in the title to Donald Trump Junior, ???? just think about that.!!!!


In fact, I think i recall that Junior has been questioned numerous times? tell me if im wrong!! then tell me how many times has Hunter been questioned. ::spin::

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> In fact, I think i recall that Junior has been questioned numerous times? tell me if im wrong!! then tell me how many times has Hunter been questioned.


Yes indeed. I remember the senate hearing  on the subject   :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## deeks

> Yes indeed. I remember the senate hearing  on the subject


So, Hunter was questioned?????

----------


## deeks

> Yes indeed. I remember the senate hearing  on the subject




And what did Hunter say???????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????

----------


## Backspin

It's funny. Cunter Biden was busted cheating on his wife on Ashley Maddison. And who did he blame ? Russia

----------


## deeks

If you ask me, Hunter is packing his bags as we speak, the only way he will stay is if daddy wins.

----------


## deeks

> It's funny. Cunter Biden was busted cheating on his wife on Ashley Maddison. And who did he blame ? Russia



  A real Daddy boy.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> So, Hunter was questioned?????


A display of trampian logic on lack off.  :rofl:  I would try to explained to you but i think it would be a waste pf both our time. .
 See if you can figure it on your own.
Some music to help you while you are thinking  .

----------


## deeks

This is off topic, but i left home at 16, and my dad insisted that i was 17, all i can remember is that I did not have the full license to drive. So i give my dad the benefit of the doubt, Then at my age now I think back, and like "what the fuck diff if i was 16 or 17"?  I bet kids like Hunter and D junior had none of our headaches as kids.

----------


## deeks

> A display of trampian logic on lack off.  I would try to explained to you but i think it would be a waste pf both our time. .
>  See if you can figure it on your own.
> Some music to help you while you are thinking  .


So in that video,all 10 hours, no-one questioned Hunter?
I just skipped through it a few minutes at a time :yerman: 
This is the one thing that i find fucking amazing, Hunter is raking in mililons of dollars,(where does it go from there) from Russia and China and Ukraine, and the Judge in his court case said that the woman cant have his financial records????. I wonder why???

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> So in that video,all 10 hours, no-one questioned Hunter?
> I just skipped through it a few minutes at a time
> This is the one thing that i find fucking amazing, Hunter is raking in mililons of dollars,(where does it go from there) from Russia and China and Ukraine, and the Judge in his court case said that the woman cant have his financial records????. I wonder why???


Perhaps you missed ir while you were skipping.  go back and watch it again and this time no skipping. 

Ok I will help you out. because that's the kind of guy I am ,always helping others !! 
You don't need to question someone to have an investigation. 
What you do....... 
 Wait for it...
, Is have an investigation!!!
Though Hunter Biden was investigated by the Republicans in the Senate extensively. Not a pip about trump's spawns. 
I wonder why that is .Do you know? 
While you are thinking about it, here are another 10 hours  of thinking music

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Are you Thinking about it???

----------


## deeks

AHHM from memory DjT junior was questioned for 13 hours under oath?

----------


## deeks

> AHHM from memory DjT junior was questioned for 13 hours under oath?



I mean like lets be fair, maybe just give Biden junior half the time, only 6 hours like fair is fair, his dad was only half of a man so give him half the time right.

----------


## deeks

> Perhaps you missed ir while you were skipping.  go back and watch it again and this time no skipping. 
> 
> Ok I will help you out. because that's the kind of guy I am ,always helping others !! 
> You don't need to question someone to have an investigation. 
> What you do....... 
>  Wait for it...
> , Is have an investigation!!!
> Though Hunter Biden was investigated by the Republicans in the Senate extensively. Not a pip about trump's spawns. 
> I wonder why that is .Do you know? 
> While you are thinking about it, here are another 10 hours  of thinking music


Do you remember Mueller Nearly 2 years, 25million dollar was the minimum. questioned all Trump family???????????????????????????/

----------


## misskit

:deadhorsebig:

----------


## bsnub

Jeezus Deeks I was going to say you are dumb as rock but that actually would be doing the rock a discredit.

----------


## deeks

Maybe Mueller should be put in charge of a new case into Hunter, Fair is fair right? Mueller will find nothing again and then we can all breath a sigh, and they will get back to normal.

----------


## deeks

> Jeezus Deeks I was going to say you are dumb as rock but that actually would be doing the rock a discredit.


Arnt you out throwing rocks at the cops?

----------


## deeks

Typical lefty dogma, when it concerns one their own.

----------


## panama hat

> Arnt you out throwing rocks at the cops?


Aren't you still pretending to be Australian?

----------


## sabang

He should move in with Prince Andrew.

----------


## bsnub

> Typical lefty dogma, when it concerns one their own.


 :smiley laughing: 

Lefty dogma? You really are a moron. It is you who is indoctrinated with propaganda posting nonsense constantly. An epic level bozo.

----------


## elche

Ignore Deeks, the crackpot troll.

----------


## deeks

> Lefty dogma? You really are a moron. It is you who is indoctrinated with propaganda posting nonsense constantly. An epic level bozo.


I will ask you some questions snubby,
1 how old are you?
2 when did you leave home?
3 how do you support yourself?
4 can you support your family if they are in need?
5 do you feel happy with your life?

----------


## deeks

^ there may be some questions that all of us should take some time to think about hey?

----------


## deeks

> Aren't you still pretending to be Australian?


I reckon that Im more oz than you have in ya moms undies when you was conceived.

----------


## panama hat

> I reckon that Im more oz than you have in ya moms undies when you was conceived.


Umm, ok . . . but that is neither an Aussie saying nor does it make sense.

Must
Try 
Harder





> He should move in with Prince Andrew.


Which one would be giver and which receiver?

----------


## Klondyke

*Senate report links Hunter Biden to ‘prostitution or human trafficking ring’*
By Bruce Golding September 23, 2020 

Hunter Biden allegedly sent “thousands of dollars” to people who appear to be involved in the sex industry, according to Wednesday’s report released by Senate Republicans.

The report claims unspecified records show that Biden “has sent funds to non-resident alien women in the United States who are citizens of Russia and Ukraine and who have subsequently wired funds they have received from Hunter Biden to individuals located in Russia and Ukraine.”

“The records also note that some of these transactions are linked to what ‘appears to be an Eastern European prostitution or human trafficking ring.’ ”

The allegations are contained in a footnote to a section of the report that details potential “criminal concerns and extortion threats” involving Hunter Biden and other members of the Biden family.

The report also cites “extensive public reporting concerning Hunter Biden’s alleged involvement with prostitution services.”

“Records on file with the Committees do not directly confirm or refute these individual reports,” the report says.

“However, they do confirm that Hunter Biden sent thousands of dollars to individuals who have either: 1) been involved in transactions consistent with possible human trafficking; 2) an association with the adult entertainment industry; or 3) potential association with prostitution.”

Last year, The Post exclusively revealed that a woman who was suing Biden for paternity in Arkansas was a former stripper at a Washington, DC, club that he frequented around the time he was dating the widow of his late brother, former Delaware Attorney General Beau Biden.

In January, Arkansas Circuit Judge Holly Meyer ruled Biden was the “biological and legal father” of the baby born to Lunden Alexis Roberts in August 2018.

DNA test results showed “with near scientific certainty” that Biden sired the kid, Meyer noted.

SEE ALSO 
GOP senators release explosive report on Hunter Biden, Burisma

Roberts filed her suit in May 2019, the same month that Biden married his second wife, Melissa Cohen Biden, just six days after they started dating.

Melissa gave birth to their son in March, Page Six was the first to reveal.

Biden also has three daughters, who are in their late teens and 20s, from his first marriage.

Neither Hunter Biden’s lawyer nor his dad’s campaign responded to requests for comment, although a campaign spokesman earlier accused Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee Chairman Ron Johnson (R-Wis.), whose staffers helped prepare the report, of “diverting” attention from President Trump’s “catastrophically botched” handling of the COVID-19 pandemic.

Senate report links Hunter Biden to trafficking ring

----------


## Cujo

Anyway, On the subject of sons, No. 2 son of the most famous crime family is being called to testify.




> Eric Trump must testify in a New York investigation into the familys businesses before the November presidential election, a judge ruled Wednesday, rejecting lawyers claims that Trumps extreme travel schedule on the campaign trail warranted a delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State judge Arthur Engoron said that Donald Trumps son must comply with a subpoena for his testimony no later than 7 October, adding that the investigation and the court are not bound by the timelines of the national election.
> 
> 
> Attorney General Letitia James, a Democrat, went to court to enforce the subpoena after Eric Trumps lawyers abruptly canceled a July interview with investigators in a probe about whether the familys company, the Trump Organization, lied about the value of its assets in order to get loans or tax benefits.
> ...


Eric Trump must testify in fraud inquiry before election, judge rules | Donald Trump | The Guardian

----------


## Cujo

Russian disinformation



> *Senate report links Hunter Biden to ‘prostitution or human trafficking ring’*
> By Bruce Golding September 23, 2020 
> 
> Hunter Biden allegedly sent “thousands of dollars” to people who appear to be involved in the sex industry, according to Wednesday’s report released by Senate Republicans.
> 
> The report claims unspecified records show that Biden “has sent funds to non-resident alien women in the United States who are citizens of Russia and Ukraine and who have subsequently wired funds they have received from Hunter Biden to individuals located in Russia and Ukraine.”
> 
> “The records also note that some of these transactions are linked to what ‘appears to be an Eastern European prostitution or human trafficking ring.’ ”
> 
> ...


Well that's shit load of nothing. Got to admit they're trying hard though.

----------


## raycarey

this is the sort of foolish thread sourced from the right wing fever swamps that boon me would have started.

----------


## bsnub

> this is the sort of foolish thread sourced from the right wing fever swamps that boon me would have started.


Part of me thinks that he is a boontard or Earl multi-nick.

----------


## raycarey

i would have guessed that earl overdosed on his own piss by this point.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Not a yet widely publicly released senate report infers that the vice presidents son was involved in sex trafficking.
> Senate report slams Bidens for conflicts of interest, flags possible criminal activity | Just The News


Reports don't "infer" things, you illiterate slubberdegullion.

Meanwhile, the other idiot child has to go and explain daddy's tax fiddles to the courts. What's the betting baldy orange cunto throws him under the bus?




> *Judge orders Eric Trump to testify before election in New York attorney general probe of President Trumps company*

----------


## Cujo

> Reports don't "infer" things, you illiterate slubberdegullion.
> 
> Meanwhile, the other idiot child has to go and explain daddy's tax fiddles to the courts. What's the betting baldy orange cunto throws him under the bus?


Have you got me on ignore because I posted that above.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Have you got me on ignore because I posted that above.


Awwwwwww did I upset you with the one fucking link I posted?

----------


## Klondyke

As I have previously assumed the Hunter story is coming with the right timing...
(even if suppressed as much as possible by the MSM)

----------


## jabir

New revelations by the NYPost re Hunter Biden's emails (and other stuff) found on his hard drive left for repair in a Delaware shop last year; _no clear proof that the emails are authentic_, though the Post's claims were blocked by Twitter while Twitter's own CEO agrees the blocking was unacceptable without a clear reason, so they have some explaining to do. 

But if half of what the Post says is true, and it's being investigated by the Senate Homeland Security Committee, the msm have little choice but to run with it, the next debate moderator has no choice but to allow it for discussion, and Biden will have to validate calling Trump a liar for his allegations at the first debate. In Biden's favour is lots of clouds right now, with claims, denials, and counter claims, and confirmation by both the Post and Biden's camp that no official meetings took place with such persons, though Biden is incommunicado; but he does need to perform well to leave this one behind.

Giuliani appears to have the physical hard drive, though I doubt the Dems will try to do him for being in possession of what may well be stolen goods.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...-an-explainer/

As this follows on the heels of Brennan's declassified handwritten notes (heavily redacted) that were made after consultation with Obama, about Clinton concocting the Russiagate hoax, cynics might believe that Obama, being a shrewd and smart politician, was preparing to trap Clinton and effectively become potus for a 3rd term with her as his proxy. 

I suspect the release of even more damaging revelations as we near the election, but whether or not they are true will probably depend on the election outcome.

----------


## Cujo

Or it all could just be bullshit. How and why would Giuliani be in possession of the hard drive ? Why wouldn't Biden report it stolen?
Would any reasonably intelligent high profile person take a laptop with incriminating evidence on it and leave it at a repair shop?

----------


## AntRobertson

> bullshit


This. Just more of Trump and his Crime Family beating the Biden - Ukraine dead horse some more.

And Hunter Biden isn't running for president... Trump is and owes someone over 400 million dollars, so why are 'journalists' repeating tabloid BS.

----------


## jabir

More docs incriminating Joe with corrupt Ukrainian officials, with Ukraine completely dependent on US aid and assistance, more on the wife of the former mayor of Moscow giving Hunter millions of $$, more on the involvement of Pelosi's daughter and the Heinz heirs, all pointing to Joe Biden in effective control. And it doesn't help much that he foolishly allowed himself to be filmed boasting about how he leveraged the Ukrainian President to fire the prosecutor investigating Burisma, with $1bn aid already promised by Obama, and which he threatened to pull.

Fairly no reflection on Biden himself but there also appears to be pics of Hunter Biden smoking a crack pipe, snorting coke, pics and vids performing sexual acts with women, hoes or otherwise...stuff you don't want to keep on a hard drive, and if you do then think twice before handing it over to a third party for repair.

----------


## jabir

> Or it all could just be bullshit. How and why would Giuliani be in possession of the hard drive ? Why wouldn't Biden report it stolen?
> Would any reasonably intelligent high profile person take a laptop with incriminating evidence on it and leave it at a repair shop?


Yes you're right it 'could' all be bullshit, all of it, very perceptive.

----------


## raycarey

the guy who owns the computer repair shop was interviewed by reporters yesterday...




> Mac Isaac appeared nervous throughout. Several times, he said he was scared for his life and for the lives of those he loved. He appeared not to have a grasp on the timeline of the laptop arriving at his shop and its disappearance from it. He also said the impeachment of President Trump was a “sham.” Social media postings indicate that Mac Isaac is an avid Trump supporter and voted for him in the 2016 election.
> 
> 
> Mac Isaac said he had a medical condition that prevented him from actually seeing who dropped off the laptop but that he believed it to be Hunter Biden’s because of a sticker related to the Beau Biden Foundation that was on it. He said that Hunter Biden actually dropped off three laptops for repair, an abundance of hardware that he chalked up to the Biden son being “rich.”
> 
> 
> Throughout the interview, Mac Isaac switched back and forth from saying he reached out to law enforcement after viewing the files in the laptop to saying that it was actually the Federal Bureau of Investigation that contacted him. At one point, Mac Isaac claimed that he was emailing someone from the FBI about the laptop. At another point he claimed a special agent from the Baltimore office had contacted him after he alerted the FBI to the device’s existence. At another point, he said the FBI reached out to him for “help accessing his drive.”
> 
> 
> ...


full audio of the interview is available in the link below...

https://www.thedailybeast.com/man-wh...rre-interview/

----------


## jabir

The story goes that not only did he leave the incriminating hard drive at the repair shop last year, but the dummy failed to pick it up. 

Belonging to the kid of a high profile politician, the repair guy had a butchers, found this stuff, decided it should be made public, and that's how it found its way to Guiliani. The part I don't understand is how it got to him when it was originally given to the FBI.

But yes, as Cujo says, all of this could be a Russian plot.

----------


## raycarey

> The story goes


indeed.

----------


## Klondyke

> Yes you're right it 'could' all be bullshit, all of it, very perceptive.


All of this can be just a smear campaign against that hard-working son to harm his loving father.  

Not so transparent and clear witch hunt as organized at the highest level.

----------


## jabir

Well, let's see what transpires when Pelosi is asked about her daughter's lucrative involvement with a Ukrainian energy firm, no doubt it was legit, but nowadays who knows! And I think Podesta is somewhere in the mix, so he might also need to do some ducking.

Computers and Democrats is like booze and Thais, not prescribed.

But that comes later; for now, the Senate (GOP) investigating committee will have no reason to withhold release of info as facts are established, and I suspect the timing won't be good for the Biden campaign.

Don't shoot the messenger, I expected Trump to win, but not by a landslide.

----------


## raycarey

seems to me that this is all unraveling quickly.
and once again it's an email 'scandal' that miraculously appears weeks before a US presidential election which links back to russia and giuliani.
imagine that.
safe bet that giuliani has been promised a blanket pardon for his involvement in this and whatever other federal crimes he's committed or will commit in the days and weeks to come.

----------


## jabir

> seems to me that this is all unraveling quickly.
> and once again it's an email 'scandal' that miraculously appears weeks before a US presidential election which links back to russia and giuliani.
> imagine that.
> safe bet that giuliani has been promised a blanket pardon for his involvement in this and whatever other federal crimes he's committed or will commit in the days and weeks to come.


Ah yes it's the sneaky Russians, again.

----------


## raycarey

^
hold on.
are you denying that the russians played a role in the wikileaks dump in 2016?
or that they're actively involved in trying to influence the results of the 2020 election?

----------


## jabir

Must say so I won't need to be reminded me that I never met the guy, but Hunter Biden comes across as a spoiled kid that thinks he's protected by daddy and doesn't need to bother about sensible precautions, far above any form of accountability, can do as he pleases with impunity, believes nothing can go wrong as his daddy was just a heartbeat away from becoming the most powerful man on earth, so it really doesn't matter if he hands over catastrophic proofs to a stranger.

Ok, my puzzle cleared up, it seems the repair guy trusts the FBI as much as I do, which is why he made a copy of the hard drive before giving it to the FBI, and a copy of his copy to Giuliani, while the Senate is investigating with their own (Russian) copy.

----------


## raycarey

as i posted earlier....this whole 'story' is unraveling before our eyes.




> if you were a computer-repair shop in Delaware, and you had a Biden-owned computer that you repaired but weren’t paid for, why would your first step be to reach out to Rudy Giuliani’s attorney? Why wouldn’t you go to the Bidens — who are fairly well known and easy to find in Delaware — to get paid? And why would the FBI even be allowed to investigate this computer without a search warrant?
> 
> The author of the Post’s stories on the stolen Hunter Biden emails, Emma-Jo Morris, is a former Hannity segment producer-booker who has written a total of three articles, all of them covering the Biden story and published today. If Giuliani is obfuscating about how he came across these emails, Morris does not seem to be the reporter who is most likely to crack open his cover story.
> 
> 
> While Giuliani has not previously demonstrated any deep network of contacts in the Delaware computer-repair world, he has a long-standing string of contacts in the Russian intelligence world. He has met publicly with Andriy Derkach, who has been officially designated as a Russian intelligence agent by the U.S. Treasury Department. Derkach and Giuliani have spent months plotting to obtain and publicize Russian-sponsored information or pseudo-information discrediting Biden. Also, this past January, Russian hackers reportedly obtained emails from Burisma.
> 
> 
> But according to the Post, the stolen Burisma emails Giuliani found and shared with a Hannity producer have nothing to do with either the Russian agents who hacked Burisma emails or the Russian intelligence official whom he has been working with in broad daylight.
> ...


Rudy Found Biden Emails, Totally Weren’t Stolen by Russia

----------


## jabir

> ^
> hold on.
> are you denying that the russians played a role in the wikileaks dump in 2016?
> or that they're actively involved in trying to influence the results of the 2020 election?


Are you denying...? - always a good start when one is hopelessly lost.

FFs Ray, what are you talking about? - I'm talking about the contents of Hunter Biden's hard drive, and so far there's little evidence that the Russians faked it. 

Please be sure to let us know when you have more than the usual bluster that the Russians must be behind all revelations that are potentially negative to Biden or the Dems. 

And do keep on mind that sometimes, only sometimes, politicians are bent.

----------


## raycarey

> FFs Ray, what are you talking about?


i was replying directly to this:




> Ah yes it's the sneaky Russians, again.




btw, it hasn't gone unnoticed that you didn't answer either of these questions:





> are you denying that the russians played a role in the wikileaks dump in 2016?
> or that they're actively involved in trying to influence the results of the 2020 election?

----------


## AntRobertson

> comes across as a spoiled kid that thinks he's protected by daddy and doesn't need to bother about sensible precautions, far above any form of accountability, can do as he pleases with impunity, believes nothing can go wrong as his daddy was just a heartbeat away from becoming the most powerful man on earth, so it really doesn't matter if he hands over catastrophic proofs to a stranger.


How are you _not_ talking about the Trump kids and / or Kushner here.

----------


## jabir

> i was replying directly to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, it hasn't gone unnoticed that you didn't answer either of these questions:


So glad you didn't notice. But seeing as you're a stickler for demanding a response to irrelevant questions, let's try a few relevant ones closer home:

1 - What do you think of the alleged contents Hunter Biden's hard drive? 

2 - Do you think there is any truth in the NYP's revelations?

3 - Do you think this is a Russian plot? 

4 - Do you think Biden abused his position to rake it in, not just for his kids but also those of other high profile politicians and business people?

5 - Do you think?

 :Smile: 

When people are corrupt in other countries, they don't stop being corrupt at home. This is the nature of corruption.

----------


## raycarey

a real photo of the owner of the computer repair shop



let's keep in mind....
1. he didn't take the contact info of the person who dropped off the computer at his shop.  seems legit.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
2. he illegally copied the hard drive
3. he gave the hard drive to the FBI...who didn't have a warrant to search it
4.  or maybe he gave it to rudy giuliani (!?!?!?) before giving it to the FBI....we don't know because the guy's story keeps changing.

looks like a huge self-own in the making here.

but more accurately it's just more disinformation that is primarily intended to "flood the zone"....people won't have any idea if it's factual or not....but they will know about it because it's in the news, and that's good enough for the trump campaign....they know that they need to suppress the vote if they're going to have any chance.

----------


## bsnub

It is a nothing burger started by a trumpanzee and first published by the fucking New York Post which is a total rag owned by Rupert Murdoch.  It is a desperate Hail Mary attempt nothing more. The only ones wasting anytime thinking about this utter tosh are brainwashed trumpamzees.

----------


## raycarey

> are you denying that the russians played a role in the wikileaks dump in 2016?
> or that they're actively involved in trying to influence the results of the 2020 election?


 ::chitown:: 


i'd never noticed the similarities between jabir and klondyke before....i suppose the only difference is that klondyke is getting paid for it.

and jabir is just a useful idiot doing it for free.

----------


## jabir

> How are you _not_ talking about the Trump kids and / or Kushner here.


Sure we can talk about Trump's kids. We can do that now or later, they may be the worst people anyone could imagine spawning, but I posted about what's coming out concerning the contents of Hunter Biden's hard drive.

I believe this is important and relevant, esp so close to a critical election, but if the TD consensus is to create a comfort zone from which to blame the Russians or anyone other than those that appear to be involved, then let's pretend it doesn't exist and join in tutting about Trump's awful kids.

----------


## raycarey

> It is a nothing burger started by a trumpanzee and first published by the fucking New York Post which is a total rag owned by Rupert Murdoch.


*who wrote the article?  
*a producer for hannity's TV show.

*how many articles has she ever written?  
*3. 
all of them about hunter biden.


seems legit.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jabir

> a real photo of the owner of the computer repair shop
> 
> 
> 
> let's keep in mind....
> 1. he didn't take the contact info of the person who dropped off the computer at his shop.  seems legit.  
> 2. he illegally copied the hard drive
> 3. he gave the hard drive to the FBI...who didn't have a warrant to search it
> 4.  or maybe he gave it to rudy giuliani (!?!?!?) before giving it to the FBI....we don't know because the guy's story keeps changing.
> ...


And the questions?

1 - What do you think of the alleged contents Hunter Biden's hard drive?

2 - Do you think there is any truth in the NYP's revelations?

3 - Do you think this is a Russian plot?

4 - Do you think Biden abused his position to rake it in, not just for his kids but also those of other high profile politicians and business people?

Go on, just one will do.

----------


## jabir

> i'd never noticed the similarities between jabir and klondyke before....i suppose the only difference is that klondyke is getting paid for it.
> 
> and jabir is just a useful idiot doing it for free.


Ah right, no answer, so shoot at the messenger. Such a novel concept.

----------


## raycarey

> I believe this is important and relevant


Attachment 58774

----------


## raycarey

> Ah right, no answer


indeed....

are you denying that the russians played a role in the wikileaks dump in 2016?
or that they're actively involved in trying to influence the results of the 2020 election?


 ::doglol::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Attachment 58774


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------


## harrybarracuda

"As Giuliani has sought to locate information about Hunter Biden and Ukraine, he has _regularly interacted_ with a Ukrainian lawmaker who was recently sanctioned by the U.S. Treasury Department as being an “_active Russian agent_ for over a decade” and was engaged in an influence operation to affect the 2020 election."

I'm sure I've heard something along these lines before.

Something like "Russia...... Collusion"?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/10/14/hunter-bidens-alleged-laptop-an-explainer/

----------


## raycarey

from the article i linked to earlier.....which blows this entire "story" out of the water.




> The primary lie in the Post’s account is the claim that Burisma was being investigated by the Ukrainian prosecutor, Viktor Shokin, who Biden demanded be fired. If that were true, it would suggest a quid pro quo: Burisma hires Biden’s son Hunter, Biden demands firing of prosecutor investigating Burisma. The Post, echoing the Trump campaign’s disinformation, claims “Biden later bragged about forcing Ukrainian officials to fire a state prosecutor who was investigating Burisma.”
> 
> 
> In fact, though, Shokin was not investigating Burisma. Shokin was considered corrupt and ineffectual, and Biden and the entire democratic world wanted him gone precisely because he was not probing corruption. “Shokin was not investigating. He didn’t want to investigate Burisma,” Daria Kaleniuk, executive director of the Ukrainian Anti-Corruption Action Center, told the Washington Post in July. “And Shokin was fired not because he wanted to do that investigation, but quite to the contrary, because he failed that investigation.” Kaleniuk also told Radio-Free Europe/Radio Liberty last year that Shokin “dumped important criminal investigations on corruption associated with [former President Viktor] Yanukovych, including the Burisma case.”
> 
> 
> Was Burisma paying Hunter Biden in an attempt to influence his father? Yes. Did Hunter deliver that influence? No. Biden did the opposite of what Burisma wanted.



as ms. stein said, "there's no there there".

----------


## AntRobertson

> let's keep in mind....
> 1. he didn't take the contact info of the person who dropped off the computer at his shop. seems legit. 
> 2. he illegally copied the hard drive
> 3. he gave the hard drive to the FBI...who didn't have a warrant to search it
> 4. or maybe he gave it to rudy giuliani (!?!?!?) before giving it to the FBI....we don't know because the guy's story keeps changing.
> 
> looks like a huge self-own in the making here.
> 
> but more accurately it's just more disinformation that is primarily intended to "flood the zone"....people won't have any idea if it's factual or not....but they will know about it because it's in the news, and that's good enough for the trump campaign....they know that they need to suppress the vote if they're going to have any chance.


Not much about any of this adds up:

_"The author of the Post’s stories on the stolen Hunter Biden emails, Emma-Jo Morris, is a former Hannity segment producer-booker who has written a total of three articles, all of them covering the Biden story and published today".

_Seems like more StupidGate.

----------


## jabir

Yes Ray, you finally got it right. Hunter Biden's alleged hard drive must be an elaborate Russian fake, while the Senate, GOP, media, voters, and the Biden camp should simply ignore it and trundle on regardless, because let's face it that _dodgy computer repair shop owner_ does indeed looks dodgy, could be a Russian agent.

----------


## raycarey

> Yes Ray, you finally got it right.


don't know about that...but what i do know is that for some reason you're still afraid to answer these simple questions....

are you denying that the russians played a role in the wikileaks dump in 2016?
or that they're actively involved in trying to influence the results of the 2020 election?

----------


## AntRobertson

Remember...

"Lock her Up!" Nothing.

"Obamagate!" Nothing.

"Burisma!" Nothing.

Now "Hunter Biden Emails!" Wonder how this will end.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## raycarey

^
just yesterday their "obama spied on my campaign in the biggest political scandal in history" ended with....you guessed it.....nothing.

----------


## bsnub

> Hunter Biden's alleged hard drive must be an elaborate Russian fake


It is fake that is the one thing that is pretty obvious at this point. The computer shop owner was either put up to this or just came forward with the lie. Either way it is trash.

----------


## Cujo

> More docs incriminating Joe with corrupt Ukrainian officials, with Ukraine completely dependent on US aid and assistance, more on the wife of the former mayor of Moscow giving Hunter millions of $$, more on the involvement of Pelosi's daughter and the Heinz heirs, all pointing to Joe Biden in effective control. And it doesn't help much that he foolishly allowed himself to be filmed boasting about how he leveraged the Ukrainian President to fire the prosecutor investigating Burisma, with $1bn aid already promised by Obama, and which he threatened to pull.
> 
> Fairly no reflection on Biden himself but there also appears to be pics of Hunter Biden smoking a crack pipe, snorting coke, pics and vids performing sexual acts with women, hoes or otherwise...stuff you don't want to keep on a hard drive, and if you do then think twice before handing it over to a third party for repair.


So where is all this? Or at least a link to the reports that it exists, otherwise it's just you flapping your gums. (metaphorically speaking )

----------


## jabir

> don't know about that...but what i do know is that for some reason you're still afraid to answer these simple questions....
> 
> are you denying that the russians played a role in the wikileaks dump in 2016?
> or that they're actively involved in trying to influence the results of the 2020 election?


 :smiley laughing: 

Did I deny it? No, and I also did not confirm it; quite simply I don't know, the story goes that they did, and in our transparent world it appears unwise to question widely held beliefs. 

But seeing as you're so chatty today, is there anything you believe as fact which you quietly fear to question? 

And talk of questions, would it trouble you to address a couple from up there? So far it does seem so.

----------


## raycarey

> the story goes


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## raycarey

> And it doesn't help much that he foolishly allowed himself to be filmed boasting about how he leveraged the Ukrainian President to fire the prosecutor investigating Burisma, with $1bn aid already promised by Obama, and which he threatened to pull.


total  :Bsflag: 





> Shokin was not investigating Burisma. Shokin was considered corrupt and ineffectual, and Biden and the entire democratic world wanted him gone precisely because he was not probing corruption. “Shokin was not investigating. He didn’t want to investigate Burisma,” Daria Kaleniuk, executive director of the Ukrainian Anti-Corruption Action Center, told the Washington Post in July.





> Biden did the opposite of what Burisma wanted.



you're either woefully ignorant of the facts, or you're deliberately peddling disinformation.

or is it a combination of the two?

----------


## jabir

> It is fake that is the one thing that is pretty obvious at this point. The computer shop owner was either put up to this or just came forward with the lie. Either way it is trash.


Could be fake, I haven't discounted that, or pics/videos of HB snorting coke, oops, a white powder, or JB's video boast about how he foiled a Ukrainian investigation into his son's employer, or miscellaneous names of unqualified kids with high profile parents cropping up as involved in business dealing within a known corrupt regime.

All of it could be fake, but I think if just some is proven it would hurt Biden's run to the WH; we don't know at this stage, maybe Ray and Cuno are right in their preference for a Russian plot. 

But on an honest forum, attacking me for posting about a breaking storm, which real or fake threatens a Presidential election, should by any reasonable account be seen for what it is, rage at reading of things that should remain suppressed and which may result in popped balloons. 

So I'm easy, we either discuss the implications with swords sheathed, or decide it's fake and ignore it.

----------


## jabir

> So where is all this? Or at least a link to the reports that it exists, otherwise it's just you flapping your gums. (metaphorically speaking )


Yes, maybe it's just me flapping my gums. 

Those Russians, real sneaky.

----------


## raycarey

> Those Russians, real sneaky.


there is it again.

FFS, at least klondyke gets paid.

----------


## jabir

> So where is all this? Or at least a link to the reports that it exists, otherwise it's just you flapping your gums. (metaphorically speaking )


Here, not sure if this was on HB's drive but something to start you off...




Btw, all of these revelations must be fake because I posted the $1bn as 'aid' and it's actually loan guarantees. Ain't that right!

----------


## raycarey

^
at this point there can be no doubt as to your intent....

you're deliberately peddling disinformation.

----------


## bsnub

> you're deliberately peddling disinformation.


You shouldn't be surprised. He is a member of the TD tinfoil hat brigade.

----------


## Cujo

> Could be fake, I haven't discounted that, or pics/videos of HB snorting coke, oops, a white powder, or JB's video boast about how he foiled a Ukrainian investigation into his son's employer, or miscellaneous names of unqualified kids with high profile parents cropping up as involved in business dealing within a known corrupt regime.
> 
> All of it could be fake, but I think if just some is proven it would hurt Biden's run to the WH; we don't know at this stage, maybe Ray and Cuno are right in their preference for a Russian plot. 
> 
> But on an honest forum, attacking me for posting about a breaking storm, which real or fake threatens a Presidential election, should by any reasonable account be seen for what it is, rage at reading of things that should remain suppressed and which may result in popped balloons. 
> 
> So I'm easy, we either discuss the implications with swords sheathed, or decide it's fake and ignore it.


The point is you're just flapping your gums.
No links, no references,  nothing.

----------


## Cujo

> Here, not sure if this was on HB's drive but something to start you off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, all of these revelations must be fake because I posted the $1bn as 'aid' and it's actually loan guarantees. Ain't that right!


That doesn't look like confidential private incriminating evidence.  It looks like public domain news.
Also any insinuations of impropriety there have been investigated and the entire accusation debunked.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That doesn't look like confidential private incriminating evidence.  It looks like public domain news.


As is usual with baldy orange cunto fairy tales, there is no substance to this story at all.

The prosecutor in question was not doing his job investigating corruption charges. His prosecutors were arrested with millions of dollars + jewellry that they'd amassed protecting the crooked from investigation.

Biden was doing his job getting him removed.

Baldy orange cunto knows fuck all about doing his job.

So there's no comparison really.

----------


## HuangLao

Whatta circus.
They're all scallywags....

----------


## raycarey

> The latest round of Hunter Biden attacks come approximately one year after President Trump found himself embroiled in impeachment investigations for using the levers of government to try and help Giuliani dig up dirt in Ukraine on the Bidens. Both then and now, serious questions remain about the validity of the documents they’ve pointed to and the ethics and accuracy of the charges they pushed.
> 
> 
> For example, metadata on the PDF files purporting to show Hunter Biden’s emails published by the Post suggest they were created on a Mac laptop on September 29 and October 10, 2019—around the same time Giuliani’s Ukrainian associates who helped him dig up dirt on the Bidens, Igor Fruman and Lev Parnas, were arrested and charged with breaking campaign finance laws. The timing of the creation of those PDF files—several months after Biden allegedly dropped off his laptop at the PC repair store in April 2019—raises questions about how and when Giuliani came into possession of the purported emails.
> 
> 
> And then there are questions around how the laptop allegedly found its way to the FBI.


Trump Knew for Days That Rudy Giuliani’s Hit on Hunter Biden Was Coming

----------


## jabir

> That doesn't look like confidential private incriminating evidence.  It looks like public domain news.
> Also any insinuations of impropriety there have been investigated and the entire accusation debunked.


Ok, didn't happen, you must be right.

----------


## jabir

> As is usual with baldy orange cunto fairy tales, there is no substance to this story at all.
> 
> The prosecutor in question was not doing his job investigating corruption charges. His prosecutors were arrested with millions of dollars + jewellry that they'd amassed protecting the crooked from investigation.
> 
> Biden was doing his job getting him removed.
> 
> Baldy orange cunto knows fuck all about doing his job.
> 
> So there's no comparison really.


Yep, that must be the way it was.

----------


## panama hat

> That doesn't look like confidential private incriminating evidence. It looks like public domain news.
> Also any insinuations of impropriety there have been investigated and the entire accusation debunked.


I'd agree with Cujo on this one, Jabir.  Not much to see there.

----------


## jabir

> I'd agree with Cujo on this one, Jabir.  Not much to see there.


Fair enough, must be a hoax and I'm the bad guy for daring to post something that's so clearly a Russian plot.

Oh well...

----------


## Cujo

> Ok, didn't happen, you must be right.


Oh, it happened,  only "it" wasn't what you in your derangement (we call it TDS) think "it" was.

----------


## panama hat

> Fair enough, must be a hoax and I'm the bad guy for daring to post something that's so clearly a Russian plot.


I'm definitely not saying you're the 'bad guy', just disagreeing with one of your assertions . . . certainly not with all of them.

----------


## bsnub

> Fair enough, must be a hoax and I'm the bad guy for daring to post something that's so clearly a Russian plot.


I wouldn't say bad guy. More like a moron to fall for another BS fake news story. Anything with Giuliani’s hand in it is going to be highly suspect at best.

----------


## jabir

> I'm definitely not saying you're the 'bad guy', just disagreeing with one of your assertions . . . certainly not with all of them.


So far I'm an unpaid useful idiot, deranged, and a moron, courtesy of our classier members.

----------


## panama hat

I think you're quite ok . . . a bit odd at times, but that's a good thing.  :Smile:

----------


## raycarey

> certainly not with all of them.


for example?





> Not much to see there.



there's nothing but the deliberate spreading of disinformation.


full stop.

trump's only limited path to victory is slinging lies at biden to suppress voter turnout....he doesn't care if what he says is remotely true.

----------


## raycarey

newbie dave has been clumsily moving posts around again.

----------


## Klondyke

*Josh Hawley Demands Facebook Answer for Throttling New York Post Story on Damaging Hunter Biden Emails

*Sen. Josh Hawley (R-MO) sent a letter to Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg demanding to know why the social media giant throttled a New York Post article that alleged Hunter Biden “facilitated” a meeting between a Ukrainian gas company and former Vice President Joe Biden.

Facebook decided to reduce the distribution of a New York Post article saying that, contrary to Biden’s claims, Biden allegedly met with an executive at Burisma when he was vice president. Hunter Biden, Joe Biden’s son, reportedly arranged the meeting while he was working as a lobbyist for the company.

ox News reported that the Senate Homeland Security Committee is investigating the claim.

Andy Stone, who works for communications at Facebook and is a former Democrat staffer, said that the social media platform would reduce the story’s distribution until Facebook’s fact-checkers can verify the report.

Read more
Hawley Demands Facebook Answer for Throttling New York Post Story

----------


## Klondyke

T*witter boss Jack Dorsey apologizes for blocking Biden Ukraine story 'with zero context' - but STILL doesn't let users share it because it 'contains private information like email addresses' - as Trump threatens to remove Facebook and Twitter protections

*Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey apologized and called some of the company's actions in banning the sharing of the New York Post article 'unacceptable'

He said there hadn't been enough explanation as to why and that it was because 'personal information was shared' 

He then reposted a series of posts from Twitter where the company claimed it blocked the story because it contains 'personal information' 

The story contains screenshots where Hunter Biden's old email address and that of Ukrainian businessman Vadym Pozharskyi are shown 

Facebook says it has reduced distribution of the story until it is fact-checked

It won't say though who is checking the story or why it thinks it's incredible 

Trump called their actions 'terrible' and threatened to remove protections which stops them from being liable for content shared on their platforms 

The Team Trump campaign Twitter has been locked because it shared the article

Read more
Jack Dorsey APOLOGIZES after Trump threatened to remove Facebook and Twitter protections | Daily Mail Online

----------


## panama hat

> Facebook says it has reduced distribution of the story until it is fact-checked


Imagine that . . . they don't run off with bullshit as easily as you do.

----------


## bsnub

> Imagine that . . . they don't run off with bullshit as easily as you do.


The Russian troll is doing his best to prop up fake news. Shocking.

----------


## raycarey

> he didn't take the contact info of the person who dropped off the computer at his shop


according to giuliani, i was wrong about the above.
the computer was apparently left at the shop for over 90 days, and thus became property of the shop.

however, this from hannity's producer in the post article...



> The shop owner couldnt positively identify the customer as Hunter Biden, but said the laptop bore a sticker from the Beau Biden Foundation, named after Hunters late brother and former Delaware attorney general.


hard to say which one of these liars is lying.

----------


## bsnub

> hard to say which one of these liars is lying.


Both? It is such a load of tosh the fact that it even was printed at all is proof positive that the NYP is total trash.

----------


## raycarey

> Federal investigators are examining whether the emails allegedly describing activities by Joe Biden and his son Hunter and found on a laptop at a Delaware repair shop are linked to a foreign intelligence operation, two people familiar with the matter told NBC News.


Feds examining whether alleged Hunter Biden emails are linked to a foreign intel operation

----------


## panama hat

Isn't all this just becoming too convenient and repetitive, even for the most dull-witted Trump supporter?

----------


## raycarey

> *White House was warned Giuliani was target of Russian intelligence operation to feed misinformation to Trump
> *
> WASHINGTON — U.S. intelligence agencies warned the White House last year that President Donald Trump’s personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani was the target of an influence operation by Russian intelligence, according to four former officials familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> The warnings were based on multiple sources, including intercepted communications, that showed Giuliani was interacting with people tied to Russian intelligence during a December 2019 trip to Ukraine, where he was gathering information that he thought would expose corrupt acts by former vice president Joe Biden and his son Hunter.
> 
> 
> The intelligence raised concerns that Giuliani was being used to feed Russian misinformation to the president, the former officials said, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss sensitive information and conversations.
> ...


White House was warned Giuliani was target of Russian intelligence operation to feed misinformation to Trump | The Seattle Times

----------


## Klondyke

> Imagine that . . . they don't run off with bullshit as easily as you do.





> Both? It is such a load of tosh the fact that it even was printed at all is proof positive that the NYP is total trash.


All of these stories - from private and business - one could have read a year ago, however, not on the "recognized" MSM. 

Similarly about the stories of the Hillary's emails and the "mysterious" burglary homicide where nothing was burgled... 

Lucky that the news are not state-controlled like they do (where it is?) as we are often informed by our Master Obsessor...

----------


## panama hat

> All of these stories - from private and business - one could have read a year ago, however, not on the "recognized" MSM.


Because they're being resurrected for the election.  They were bullshit then and they are bullshit now, only utter fuckwits like you constantly revive them.

----------


## misskit

*Biden email episode illustrates risk to Trump from Giuliani*

WASHINGTON (AP) — A New York tabloid’s puzzling account about how it acquired emails purportedly from Joe Biden’s son has raised some red flags. One of the biggest involves the source of the emails: Rudy Giuliani.


Giuliani has traveled abroad looking for dirt on the Bidens, developing relationships with shadowy figures, including a Ukrainian lawmaker who U.S. officials have described as a Russian agent and part of a broader Russian effort to denigrate the Democratic presidential nominee.


Yet Giuliani says foreign sources didn’t provide the Hunter Biden emails. He says a laptop containing the emails and intimate photos was simply abandoned in a Delaware repair shop and the shop owner reached out to Giuliani’s lawyer.


That hasn’t stopped the FBI from investigating whether the emails are part of a foreign influence operation. The emails have surfaced as U.S. officials have been warning that Russia, which backed Trump’s 2016 campaign through hacking of Democratic emails and a covert social media campaign, is interfering again this year. The latest episode with Giuliani underscores the risk he poses to a White House that spent years confronted by a federal investigation into whether Trump associates had coordinated with Russia.

MORE Biden email episode illustrates risk to Trump from Giuliani

----------


## misskit

*

Giuliani Is 'Drunk All the Time' and Russian Disinformation Campaigns Are Taking Advantage: Trump's Ex-Lawyer*

The former fixer for President Donald Trump has said that the president's current personal lawyer is susceptible to being manipulated by Moscow because he is "drunk all the time."

Michael Cohen made the claim on MSNBC where he spoke about the White House reportedly being warned by U.S. intelligence that the former New York City mayor was susceptible to Russian disinformation about the Democratic presidential contender, Joe Biden.

MORE Giuliani Is &#39;Drunk All the Time&#39; and Russian Disinformation Campaigns Are Taking Advantage: Trump&#39;s Ex-Lawyer

----------


## Topper

I reckon if I were trump, I probably would call the dogs off Biden's son.  It might help a bit when Biden's administration is bringing to light the actions of trump's kids.

----------


## Chico

> I reckon if I were trump, I probably would call the dogs off Biden's son.  It might help a bit when Biden's administration is bringing to light the actions of trump's kids.


What actions are these Topper.......

----------


## pseudolus

> I reckon if I were trump, I probably would call the dogs off Biden's son.  It might help a bit when Biden's administration is bringing to light the actions of trump's kids.


They never do. Same as Trump never did anything about the Clintons, despite getting elected on the basis he would jail the rancid bitch. Biden will do nothing either if he is elected. There's a high chance he will forget he is president after a few weeks anyway if he gets elected.

----------


## Backspin

Why are all of you sad cvnts getting caught up in this nonsense ? 

Of course Cunter Biden has made shady deals with all the crony elite of the world. Just as Don junior has. They are all fucking as lowlife as the day is long. 

Cunter and Don Jr. should both be gillotined. The Trump and Biden families should  both see the firing squad.

----------


## Topper

> What actions are these Topper.......


Well, the dumb one has already given testimony about how the trump empire valued their properties last week I think.  The one that's daddy's favorite...you know the one he said the biggest thing they had in common was sex...it seems she got a ton of copyrights issued to her by the Chinese at the beginning of the administration.   Remember, the trump organization is a family run business...if one fucks up, they're all in the shitter and I do believe more than one agency is investigating the trump's business shite.




> They never do. Same as Trump never did anything about the Clintons, despite getting elected on the basis he would jail the rancid bitch. Biden will do nothing either if he is elected. There's a high chance he will forget he is president after a few weeks anyway if he gets elected.


Trump also said a lot of other shit that turned out to be horseshit.  I'm glad Mexico paid for that wall!  I'm guessing though the dems won't be allowed to forget what trump has done.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm guessing though the dems won't be allowed to forget what trump has done.


The first thing any new administration must do is........... drain the fucking swamp, because if it wasn't real before it certainly is now.

And then put proper people in charge of education, housing, the EPA and the CDC.

And establish a proper pandemic response infrastructure with partners around the globe.

You know, the things this pathetic orange fraudster should have been doing for the last four years.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They never do. Same as Trump never did anything about the Clintons, despite getting elected on the basis he would jail the rancid bitch.


There are a couple of things a demented whackjob like yourself needs to realise:

Firstly, the reason the Clintons haven't been prosecuted is that they haven't committed any crimes.

Secondly, it's up to the DoJ to investigate and prosecute, and baldy orange cunto has been trying to get his little puppy Barr to dig up dirt on Clinton and Obama for four years  and - in case you are too fucking illiterate to notice -  has failed dismally.

Should a new, independent Attorney General be appointed, a different result might be expected, given the amount of money baldy orange cunto has had to spend trying to hide evidence, and the number of key DoJ staff he has sacked to stop them doing their jobs.

Biden has already said he will stay out of the DoJ regarding prosecuting baldy orange cunto's crimes.

That's good enough for most people.

----------


## Pragmatic

They're both liars. That's enough. Just because they've never been prosecuted doesn't mean they're innocent. Hang on. She was fined, with others, $450,000 so in fact she has been prosecuted 






> 1. Benghazi: “Clinton lied, four Americans died” on her watch & she was at the heart of the cover-up. Said she submitted all documents & four months after request, still more documents are uncovered. During testimony, famously said, “What DifferenceDoes it Make!”
> 
> 2. Travelgate: fired all white house travel staff that had worked for 7 presidents, claiming financial misdeeds. & replaced with herfriends, a travel business worth $31M annually. All employees were exonerated by the FBI, GAO, DOJ and others & reinstated.
> 3. Vince Foster’s Death: longtime friend involved in several Clinton scandals, strange circumstances surrounded his death in 1993;investigation ensued & before police could arrive, Clinton staffers removed boxes on Whitewater & Travelgate; she claimedinnocence.
> 4. Hillary Care: National outrage on a self-admitted unqualified person in developing Hillary Care; delivered a 1342 page disastrousproduct. Fed judge threatened to hold them in contempt. It costs taxpayers $32M for the fiasco. Hillary fined $450K for dishonesty,court cost to taxpayers $750K. Voters later put Republicans in charge of house & senate, first time in 40 years due to this fiasco.
> 5. As a Senator: she accomplished nothing, not a single piece of landmark legislation to her name, only 3 small insignificant bills.
> 6. Chronic Habitual Liar: Every scandal surrounding her, she has lied about even under oath. She didn’t land under sniper fire in Iraqas she said, nor was she named after Sir Edmond Hillary. He climbed Mt Everest after she was born—too many lies to even mention.
> 7. Whitewater Investigation: Hillary was the central figure in this fraudulent venture. Only 1st Lady to be subpoenaed by a grand jury.Investigation found pervasive conflicts between her law firm & others. Following their acquittal, the documents magical reappearedin the Clinton’s residence. She denied any knowledge but her fingerprints were all over the documents, cost to taxpayers: $145M.
> 8. Clinton Legal Defense Fund: established to individuals or companies hoping to gain favor with the president could help payClinton’s endless legal bills. Also noteworthy: Saudi Arabia is funding 20% of her campaign. Reports, credit card #, passwords of900 individuals resulting in 3 investigations in 1996—names a “Congenital Liar” by the NY Times.
> ...

----------


## bsnub

*US spies say the Hunter Biden email  controversy shows how 'exploitable' and 'grotesquely vulnerable' Trump  and Giuliani are to Russian intelligence*


President Donald Trump smirked when supporters at his campaign rally on Friday revived a familiar chant.

"Lock him up!" they shouted as the president laughed. "Lock him up!"

The  chants were referring to the 2020 Democratic presidential candidate Joe  Biden and his son, Hunter, whom Trump and his personal lawyer, Rudy  Giuliani, have long accused of being in bed with corrupt Ukrainian  interests.

Specifically, they allege that Biden inappropriately  leveraged his role as vice president to shut down a criminal  investigation into the Ukrainian gas company Burisma Holdings to protect  Hunter, who was serving on Burisma's board at the time.

    As Business Insider has previously reported,  there is no evidence that these claims hold merit, and they've been  debunked by intelligence assessments, media reports, congressional  investigations, and witness testimony.

Regardless, the Biden-Ukraine conspiracy theory was turbocharged this week, after The New York Post published a widely discredited story  purporting to show "smoking-gun" emails between Hunter Biden and a  senior Burisma executive about setting up a meeting with Joe Biden when  he was vice president in 2015.

The story was written by a former  producer for the Fox News show "Hannity," and Giuliani was one of its  primary sources. Shortly after, it was reported that federal authorities  are investigating if the emails were part of a foreign influence  operation.

At a rally in Iowa on Wednesday, Trump touted the  "explosive documents published by a very fine newspaper, The New York  Post," which he said showed "that Joe Biden has been blatantly lying  about his involvement in his son's corrupt business dealings."

    To the conservative political sphere, the story was incontrovertible  proof that Trump was right about the Bidens. But to former intelligence  operatives, Giuliani's involvement in the Post's story and Trump's  willingness to seize on it showed just how susceptible they are to being  duped by foreign intelligence services.

*'Any foreign intelligence service would be derelict if they did not try to exploit this'*

Former  officials said that Giuliani's proximity to Trump, both men's  personality traits, their eagerness to dig up dirt on political  opponents, and unwillingness to acknowledge Russian influence make them a  goldmine for foreign operatives to exploit.

"This is the most  recent edition of what we've seen over four years now with the Trump  administration," Steve Hall, the former chief of Russia operations at  the CIA, told Business Insider. He compared Giuliani to former national  security adviser Michael Flynn, who was one of Trump's most active  surrogates during the 2016 campaign.

"Flynn considered himself the  smartest guy in the room and believed the rules didn't apply to him  because he was close to the president," Hall said. "Giuliani has the  same general profile because he's also someone who thinks he's the  smartest guy in the room, politically. And he has protection from the  Trump administration. That's exactly the kind of personality that  Russian intelligence services would look to take advantage of."

    Glenn Carle, a former CIA covert operative who specialized in turning  Russian spies, told Business Insider that in addition to Giuliani's  access to Trump, his motivations also make him an attractive target for  Russian intelligence.

"No matter what the motivation is, a foreign  intelligence service can usually exploit it," Carle said. "In this  case, it's very straightforward: Giuliani is hunting for information  that he thinks will help Trump and harm Biden. And then you look at the  person's psychological makeup. Are they gullible? Can they be duped? Are  they motivated to take chances? In Giuliani's case, the answer to all  those questions is a glaring 'yes.'"

Giuliani, Carle added, has  "been stumbling around in Ukraine, which is Russian turf from an  intelligence perspective. In every way, Trump and Giuliani are  grotesquely vulnerable, exploitable targets for Russian intelligence.  And any foreign intelligence service would be derelict if they did not  try to exploit this."

Indeed, US intelligence agencies cautioned the White House last year  that Russian operatives were using Giuliani to funnel disinformation to  Trump. The warning came after intercepted communications showed that  Giuliani interacted with multiple people who had ties to Russian  intelligence when he traveled to Ukraine in December to look for dirt on  the Bidens.

    Among the people Giuliani met with was a Ukrainian national named Andrii Derkach, a man who has since been sanctioned by the Treasury Department for acting as a Russian agent and spreading disinformation about the Bidens and the 2020 election. Giuliani has been reluctant to acknowledge Derkach is a Russian agent and told The Daily Beast in an interview Saturday, "The chance that Derkach is a Russian spy is no better than 50/50."

The former New York mayor is currently under federal criminal investigation  over whether he violated foreign lobbying laws. And two of Giuliani's  Ukrainian associates who helped him in his quest to dig up dirt on the  Bidens, Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman, were indicted last year for campaign-finance violations.

On Thursday, NBC News reported that federal investigators are examining  whether the purported Hunter Biden-Burisma emails featured in the New  York Post's story were part of a foreign intelligence operation ahead of  the November election. According to CNN,  "the probe is part of a larger investigation into Russian  disinformation that dates back to before the impeachment inquiry last  fall."

In January, hackers associated with Russia's military intelligence agency successfully breached Burisma's servers, The New York Times reported. And in September, US intelligence analysts learned  the Russians were planning to dump hacked and forged Burisma emails as  part of an "October surprise" targeting Biden before the election. Later  that month, the former White House chief strategist Steve Bannon told  the New York Post about the existence of emails between Hunter Biden and  the Burisma executive. Giuliani gave the conservative tabloid a copy of  a hard drive containing the emails on Sunday.

    He is said to have obtained the hard drive last December from a  computer repair shop owner who discovered the emails and other  compromising information about Hunter Biden on a water-damaged laptop  that someone dropped off but never picked up. When The Daily Beast asked  Giuliani if he was concerned the emails may have come from Russia's  hack of Burisma, he replied that it "wouldn't matter" and asked "what's  the difference?"

Trump, meanwhile, knew for weeks that the New York Post's story about Hunter Biden was coming, according to The Daily Beast.  "The president knew [in recent weeks] that Rudy had something big  coming on the Biden family," one source told the outlet. "I remember  hearing…something about files, and corruption, and something about sex  and drugs…It was evident that the president was interested and wanted it  done before the election."

*'They want to protect their boy in the White House'*

Robert  Deitz, a former senior lawyer at the CIA who also served as the general  counsel at the National Security Agency, told Business Insider that  Trump's refusal to condemn Russian election interference and his  tendency to fly into a rage when the topic is raised, show that he's "not going to ask any questions" if the Russians try to help his campaign.

Giuliani,  he said, "is a lot smarter than Trump but misses being in the limelight  and wants to be a power player in Washington. He's an old guy who loves  attention. So the Russians can easily get an agent to talk to him,  butter him up, and take him out to swishy restaurants. You know, why  not?"

    Hall echoed that view and described Giuliani as a "useful idiot" for Russian operatives.

"The  Russians can make Giuliani feel like he's important," he said. "They  can appeal to his ego and basically get the same type of control over  him that they can with a traditional recruited asset."

Trump, for his part, has dismissed warnings that the Russians were targeting Giuliani. According to the Washington Post,  when national security adviser Robert O'Brien and other officials  cautioned him about the matter, the president shrugged and said, "That's  Rudy."

"At the very least, Giuliani has been directly manipulated  and fed information for a substantial period of time," Carle said. "And  when confronted with these concerns, both he and Trump aggressively  challenge it and denounce those who raised the points. From a  counterintelligence perspective, all of that is very alarming and  suspicious." 

    In all, the polarized political landscape is ripe for foreign  intelligence services to conduct influence operations in the midst of a  US election. And the US intelligence community concluded this year that Russia is once again interfering in the election to help the president and hurt his opponent. But this time, Moscow may not have to work as hard to get results.

In 2016, according to an indictment  from the special counsel Robert Mueller, the Russians took time to  establish fake social media accounts, build up a following, and use that  to sow discord within the American public. The GRU, Russia's military  intelligence agency, also created the fake entities Guccifer 2.0 and DCLeaks  to dump thousands of emails via WikiLeaks that Russian hackers had  stolen when they breached the Democratic National Committee during the  2016 campaign.

But in the last four years, the Russians "have  learned they don't have to put that much time and effort into this  because we're doing a lot of their work for them," Hall said. "Whether  it's the New York Post or Fox News or whatever, they know all they have  to do is get a bit of weird information out there and it'll just go  viral and end up in the right-wing media and on the president's Twitter  feed."

"They want to protect their boy in the White House because  Trump's policies have been strategically fantastic for Russia," Carle  said. "He alienated the United States from NATO and turned a blind eye  to Russian influence in Crimea. His actions in the Middle East,  especially in Syria and Libya, helped Russia gain a significant presence  in the region for the first time in 48 years."

Most of all, Russia has a strategic objective  to "make America dysfunctional because what's bad for America is good  for Russia," Carle added. "So if they can sow dissension in our  political practices that discredits our institutions and disaffects  Americans from participating in the democratic process, then America  crumbles."

"And that's how Russia wins," he said.

https://www.businessinsider.com/spie...igence-2020-10

----------


## Cujo

> They're both liars. That's enough. Just because they've never been prosecuted doesn't mean they're innocent. Hang on. She was fined, with others, $450,000 so in fact she has been prosecuted


You realize she's not running for president, right?
That's all history,  old news.

----------


## bsnub

> That's all history, old news.


It has to be factual to be history. What he posted is a bunch of fake right wing propaganda.

----------


## Topper

I noticed fox isn't running the email story any more....wonder why?

----------


## Cujo

> It has to be factual to be history. What he posted is a bunch of fake right wing propaganda.


*OLD* fake right wing propoganda. Historical. If THAT upsets them so much you'd think they'd be outraged by what's going on now.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They're both liars. That's enough. Just because they've never been prosecuted doesn't mean they're innocent. Hang on. She was fined, with others, $450,000 so in fact she has been prosecuted


What a witless load of bullshit. What whackjob website did you get that from?

----------


## raycarey

> 1. Benghazi: “Clinton lied, four Americans died” on her watch & she was at the heart of the cover-up. Said she submitted all documents & four months after request, still more documents are uncovered. During testimony, famously said, “What DifferenceDoes it Make!”
> 
> 2. Travelgate: fired all white house travel staff that had worked for 7 presidents, claiming financial misdeeds. & replaced with herfriends, a travel business worth $31M annually. All employees were exonerated by the FBI, GAO, DOJ and others & reinstated.
> 3. Vince Foster’s Death: longtime friend involved in several Clinton scandals, strange circumstances surrounded his death in 1993;investigation ensued & before police could arrive, Clinton staffers removed boxes on Whitewater & Travelgate; she claimedinnocence.
> 4. Hillary Care: National outrage on a self-admitted unqualified person in developing Hillary Care; delivered a 1342 page disastrousproduct. Fed judge threatened to hold them in contempt. It costs taxpayers $32M for the fiasco. Hillary fined $450K for dishonesty,court cost to taxpayers $750K. Voters later put Republicans in charge of house & senate, first time in 40 years due to this fiasco.
> 5. As a Senator: she accomplished nothing, not a single piece of landmark legislation to her name, only 3 small insignificant bills.
> 6. Chronic Habitual Liar: Every scandal surrounding her, she has lied about even under oath. She didn’t land under sniper fire in Iraqas she said, nor was she named after Sir Edmond Hillary. He climbed Mt Everest after she was born—too many lies to even mention.
> 7. Whitewater Investigation: Hillary was the central figure in this fraudulent venture. Only 1st Lady to be subpoenaed by a grand jury.Investigation found pervasive conflicts between her law firm & others. Following their acquittal, the documents magical reappearedin the Clinton’s residence. She denied any knowledge but her fingerprints were all over the documents, cost to taxpayers: $145M.
> 8. Clinton Legal Defense Fund: established to individuals or companies hoping to gain favor with the president could help payClinton’s endless legal bills. Also noteworthy: Saudi Arabia is funding 20% of her campaign. Reports, credit card #, passwords of900 individuals resulting in 3 investigations in 1996—names a “Congenital Liar” by the NY Times.
> ...


what a load of shit this is.

so many half-truths and complete lies.

do you really believe this crap?  did you even read it?

get a grip.

btw, it's 2020 not 2016.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> do you really believe this crap?


Probably




> did you even read it?


Probably not.




> btw, it's 2020 not 2016.


Not in baldyorangecuntoland it isn't.

----------


## Klondyke

> what a load of shit this is.


Difficult to believe it all, isn't it? The bad things and the lies are always only at the other side...

But it has to be admitted the hard-working mission of Bill's at Haiti after the huge earthquake. And the big money collected. Pity that most of it did not get to Haiti's people. However, it was properly investigated. I remember years ago one Hiati's doctor just died the day before court hearing...  Obviously it was a lie like many here above, my post about that had disappeared...

----------


## hallelujah

^ How long before this terrible Putin troll gets stuck in the sin bin?

He brings nothing to these threads.

----------


## aging one

> Obviously it was a lie like many here above, my post about that had disappeared...


More of your drivel will continue to disappear :Smile: ..

----------


## Klondyke

OK then. From now on I will speak about the Trump's lies only.... Will it be OK?

----------


## aging one

Be much better if you simply went fishing with no phone.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ How long before this terrible Putin troll gets stuck in the sin bin?
> 
> He brings nothing to these threads.


Try this:




> *This message is hidden because Klondyke is on your ignore list.*

----------


## panama hat

> OK then. From now on I will speak about the Trump's lies only.... Will it be OK?


FOK

----------


## pseudolus

Strippers used sex toy on Hunter Biden at NYC's Hustler Club: sources




> That same night, a worker had to be sent out to purchase a dildo so the gals could use it on Hunter, sources said.


Seems that it's all the same on both sides

BIDEN - Molests All Girls Again

----------


## aging one

> Seems that it's all the same on both sides


BB's post was a joke.  Your's was not. What the heck happened to you?

----------


## pseudolus

> BB's post was a joke.  Your's was not. What the heck happened to you?


Get over yourself. You and your fellow limp wristed mods have removed any point in discussing anything on here. All legitimate posts now binned? Get to fuck you daftie.

----------


## AntRobertson

Jaysus that’s poor even for you.

----------


## AntRobertson

Ever met a non sequitur you didn’t like?

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## AntRobertson

“William Barr’s son-in-law “works” at the WH and his daughter is in the Treasury.

Rudy Giuliani’s son is given nearly $100K to be WH sports liaison with no experience.

Crimestress Ivanka and Kushner have used the WH as a $350M money grab.

It was never been about Hunter Biden.”

----------


## pseudolus

Ever found a thread on which you would felt compelled to post on topic on? 

¯\_(ツ)¯V

----------


## AntRobertson

Are you drunk?

----------


## pseudolus

> “William Barr’s son-in-law “works” at the WH and his daughter is in the Treasury.
> 
> Rudy Giuliani’s son is given nearly $100K to be WH sports liaison with no experience.
> 
> Crimestress Ivanka and Kushner have used the WH as a $350M money grab.
> 
> It was never been about Hunter Biden.”


Its all about Biden. The whole argument seems to be "You ate a Dog shit. You did not like that so much, but its not as bad as the Cat Shit you are currently having to eat. So you now say that eating Dog Shit is not so bad; in fact it's great, and anyone who says anything bad about dog shit is a right wing nutcase. 

No. They are both shit. Both of them. Both utterly corrupt pieces of shit that have ZERO place in "politics" and should both be in prison. And yet due to the medias narrative which you all swallow, this blatant corruption by Biden and his coke head son is to be over looked and brushed under the carpet.

----------


## Backspin

> Its all about Biden. The whole argument seems to be "You ate a Dog shit. You did not like that so much, but its not as bad as the Cat Shit you are currently having to eat. So you now say that eating Dog Shit is not so bad; in fact it's great, and anyone who says anything bad about dog shit is a right wing nutcase. 
> 
> No. They are both shit. Both of them. Both utterly corrupt pieces of shit that have ZERO place in "politics" and should both be in prison. And yet due to the medias narrative which you all swallow, this blatant corruption by Biden and his coke head son is to be over looked and brushed under the carpet.


I agree with this. It's beyond me that ppl are shining up biden and Clintons shit

----------


## raycarey

> So basically your response it "No it didn't happen so there"


so basically, that wasn't my response, shit for brains.

----------


## pseudolus



----------


## harrybarracuda

> Its all about Biden. The whole argument seems to be "You ate a Dog shit. You did not like that so much, but its not as bad as the Cat Shit you are currently having to eat. So you now say that eating Dog Shit is not so bad; in fact it's great, and anyone who says anything bad about dog shit is a right wing nutcase. 
> 
> No. They are both shit. Both of them. Both utterly corrupt pieces of shit that have ZERO place in "politics" and should both be in prison. And yet due to the medias narrative which you all swallow, this blatant corruption by Biden and his coke head son is to be over looked and brushed under the carpet.


It's more Russian twaddle.

Last time they took Democrat emails and added shit to them before leaking them through Wikileaks.

This time they are doing it with these.

Guaranteed they came from Russia and not off a wet Macbook.

Although you can't rule out Giulani's company sending the originals off to his FSB contacts for them to edit.

----------


## Cujo

> 


So is that like dem the equivalent of Trump getting pissed on by russian hookers?

Oh wait, of course not, Hunter Biden isn't an elected politician. So why are you even talking about him?

----------


## Klondyke

^
Luckily, there is a lady as a legal expert at Facebook where she cares for the election integrity of the FB.  Incidentally, years before, she was a policy adviser on Europe and Euroasia to VP Joe. 

So she will see now to it that no lies about Joe and his son will come up at FB (only the ones of rtump's)...

----------


## pseudolus

> So why are you even talking about him?


It's the thread title.  Hunter Biden. 

Perhaps more aligned to that disgusting heinous bastard TRump Slut Jr is married to? How can a supposed "democracy" allow these people to be in or near power?

----------


## Backspin

> 


Apparently he also took adult toys up the rectom. Must have been a sick tweeker crack head

----------


## Backspin

> It's more Russian twaddle.
> 
> Last time they took Democrat emails and added shit to them before leaking them through Wikileaks.
> 
> This time they are doing it with these.
> 
> Guaranteed they came from Russia and not off a wet Macbook.
> 
> Although you can't rule out Giulani's company sending the originals off to his FSB contacts for them to edit.


Biden admitted that Cunter had a drug problem and he beat it. So what. Its not Ruski kompromat

----------


## Backspin

> It's the thread title.  Hunter Biden. 
> 
> Perhaps more aligned to that disgusting heinous bastard TRump Slut Jr is married to? How can a supposed "democracy" allow these people to be in or near power?


I don't think he married the Fox news prostitute yet. He has 5 bastard kids with his previous marriage

----------


## bsnub

> It's the thread title. Hunter Biden.


You continue to expose yourself as a buffoon posting up trash from a tabloid rag like the NYP just confirms it. Anyone dumb enough to believe anything they publish is beyond stupid. Frankly you should be banned from SC as you contribute nothing of value aside from pushing your batshit crazy tin foil tomfoolery.

Case in point just look at the company you keep. Backspin/Skidmark has become your acolyte and it is no surprise since he too swallows the right wing propaganda. Morons.

----------


## panama hat

> bah blah blah bullshit bullshit bullshit


I'm with you on that one, Skidders.  I found this on a reputable website, as reputable as yours. Will you advocate getting these pricks?

----------


## bsnub

The  New York Post’s front-page article about Hunter Biden on Wednesday was  written mostly by a staff reporter who refused to put his name on it,  two Post employees said.
Bruce  Golding, a reporter at the Rupert Murdoch-owned tabloid since 2007, did  not allow his byline to be used because he had concerns over the  article’s credibility, the two Post employees said, speaking on the  condition of anonymity out of fear of retaliation.

Coming  late in a heated presidential campaign, the article suggested that  Joseph R. Biden Jr. had used his position to enrich his son Hunter when  he was vice president. The Post based the story on photos and documents  the paper said it had taken from the hard drive of a laptop purportedly  belonging to Hunter Biden.

Many Post  staff members questioned whether the paper had done enough to verify the  authenticity of the hard drive’s contents, said five people with  knowledge of the tabloid’s inner workings. Staff members also had  concerns about the reliability of its sources and its timing, the people  said.

The article named two sources: Stephen K. Bannon, the former adviser to President Trump now facing federal fraud charges,  who was said to have made the paper aware of the hard drive last month;  and Rudolph W. Giuliani, the president’s personal lawyer, who was said  to have given the paper “a copy” of the hard drive on Oct. 11.

Mr. Giuliani said he chose The Post because “either nobody else would  take it, or if they took it, they would spend all the time they could to  try to contradict it before they put it out.”

Top editors met on Oct. 11 to discuss how to use the material provided by Mr. Giuliani. The group included the tabloid veteran Colin Allan, known as Col; Stephen Lynch, The Post’s editor in chief; and Michelle Gotthelf,  the digital editor in chief, according to a person with knowledge of  the meeting. Mr. Allan, who was The Post’s editor in chief from 2001 to  2016 and returned last year as an adviser, urged his colleagues to move  quickly, the person said.

As deadline  approached, editors pressed staff members to add their bylines to the  story — and at least one aside from Mr. Golding refused, two Post  journalists said. A Post spokeswoman had no comment on how the article  was written or edited.

Headlined  “BIDEN SECRET E-MAILS,” the article appeared Wednesday with two bylines:  Emma-Jo Morris, a deputy politics editor who joined the paper after  four years at the Murdoch-owned Fox News, and Gabrielle Fonrouge, a Post  reporter since 2014.

Ms. Morris did not have a bylined  article in The Post before Wednesday, a search of its website showed.  She arrived at the tabloid in April after working as an associate  producer on Sean Hannity’s Fox News show, according to her LinkedIn  profile. Her Instagram account, which was set to private on Wednesday,  included photos of her posing with the former Trump administration  members Mr. Bannon and Sarah Huckabee Sanders, as well as Roger J. Stone  Jr., a friend and former campaign adviser to Mr. Trump. (In July, the  president commuted the sentence of Mr. Stone on seven felonies.)

Ms.  Fonrouge had little to do with the reporting or writing of the article,  said three people with knowledge of how it was prepared. She learned  that her byline was on the story only after it was published, the people  said.

The article relied on documents  purportedly taken from the hard drive to suggest that the elder Mr.  Biden, as vice president, had directed American foreign policy in  Ukraine to benefit his son, a former board member of Burisma Holdings, a  Ukrainian energy company.

The  article also suggested that the elder Mr. Biden had met with a Burisma  adviser, Vadym Pozharskyi. On Wednesday, a Biden campaign spokesman said  that Mr. Biden’s official schedules showed no meeting between the  former vice president and the adviser. Last month, two Republican-led  Senate committees investigating the matter said they had found no evidence of wrongdoing by the former vice president.

“The  senior editors at The Post made the decision to publish the Biden files  after several days’ hard work established its merit,” Mr. Allan said in  an email.
The New York Times, The Washington Post and The Wall Street Journal  have reported that they could not independently verify the data in the  Post article, which included hedging language, referring at one point to  an email “allegedly sent” to Hunter Biden.

“The story was vetted and The Post stands by its reporting,” a Post spokeswoman said in a statement.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/18/b...ter-biden.html

----------


## bsnub

*A tabloid got a trove of data on Hunter Biden from Rudy Giuliani. Now, the FBI is probing a possible disinformation campaign.*


When the New York Post published the alleged  contents of a computer hard drive purporting to document the Ukrainian  and Chinese business activities of Hunter Biden, the newspaper cast the  information as a "smoking gun."

Enter the FBI.

Less  than three weeks before one of the most contentious presidential  campaigns in history, federal authorities are investigating whether the  material supplied to the Post by Rudy Giuliani, President Donald Trump's  personal lawyer, is part of a smoke bomb of disinformation pushed by  Russia.

The inquiry, according to a person  familiar with the matter, is at least in part, aimed at determining  whether Russia has set its sights on a familiar target: Biden's father,  Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden. The person is not authorized  to comment on the matter publicly and asked not to be named in order to  speak candidly.

The FBI has declined to comment, refusing to either confirm or deny the existence of an investigation.

The  gauzy details of the newspaper's account trace the hard drive to a  computer repair shop in Delaware, where a laptop had been left for  service last year but was never reclaimed by the customer. Exactly how  the material moved to Giuliani,who with Trump has long pushed debunked conspiracy theories about the Bidens,has raised as many questions as the authenticity of the laptop data the president's lawyer provided to the newspaper.

After  months of investigation, two Republican-led Senate committees unveiled a  report in September that found no evidence of wrongdoing or corrupt  actions by the former vice president in connection with his son Hunter's  business dealings in Ukraine.

But Trump and  Giuliani have continued to lob allegations at the Democratic nominee,  despite multiple investigations, including the recent GOP probes, that  had found no basis for the claims.

On Wednesday, the president and his lawyer seized  on the New York Post story, which focused on an email purporting to  show an adviser to the Ukrainian energy company Burisma thanking Hunter  Biden for arranging a meeting for him with Joe Biden, who was then the  vice president.

The story provided no evidence  that such a meeting ever occurred and has come under fire for its  reliance on questionable sources and documents whose authenticity was  not verified. Biden's campaign team told USA TODAY that no meeting ever  occurred.

Giuliani, through his lawyer, declined to provide the material to USA TODAY for examination.  

When  Twitter initially blocked the sharing of links to the story, citing a  "lack of authoritative reporting" on the origin of the source materials  behind the story, the newspaper hit back in an editorial, calling  the criticism "ridiculous."

The Post has not responded to requests for comment.

Here's what is known about the origins of the New York Post and the claims made about the Bidens by Trump and Giuliani:

*What are Trump's claims about Biden and Ukraine?*

The  effort by Trump and Giuliani to dig up dirt on Biden and Ukraine was at  the center of the impeachment inquiry launched against the  president last fall by House Democrats.

The  Democratic-controlled House last year approved two articles of  impeachment – abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. The  impeachment probe was set off by an anonymous whistleblower complaint  accusing Trump of using the levers of U.S. diplomacy to try to cajole  Ukraine into pursuing investigations of Biden for the president's own  political benefit.

Multiple senior Trump  administration officials testified that they became alarmed about a July  25, 2019, call the president had with Ukrainian President Volodymyr  Zelensky in which he urged his counterpart to announce an investigation  into the Bidens. Administration officials also testified of concerns  that Giuliani was carrying out a "shadow diplomacy" in Ukraine focused  on pressuring officials to investigate Trump's political rivals.

The Republican-controlled Senate this year acquitted Trump of the charges after a trial.

Trump  and Giuliani have accused Joe Biden of seeking the ouster of Ukrainian  prosecutor Viktor Shokin to thwart an investigation of Burisma – a claim  that independent fact checkers and investigators have debunked.

FBI looks for Russia link in Hunter Biden data given to NY Post

----------


## AntRobertson

Top tip: when you're trying to smear a political opponent maybe don't get identified national security risk, alkie, butt-dialer and cousin-fucker Guiliani to front it for you.

----------


## bsnub

The three articles I have posted should be more than enough evidence for any reasonable thinking person to realize this is bullshit yet here we are with idiots like Sid Witless and Skidmark still pushing the debunked false narrative. Not surprising.

----------


## Backspin

> The three articles I have posted should be more than enough evidence for any reasonable thinking person to realize this is bullshit yet here we are with idiots like Sid Witless and Skidmark still pushing the debunked false narrative. Not surprising.


Why did you omit the part about how Steve Bannon is behind all this and not Russia ?

Edit : I didn't see that you went full ohoh with 2 posts. Still , you are downplaying the fact that Steve Bannon is the quarterback here

----------


## bsnub

> Why did you omit the part about how Steve Bannon is behind all this and not Russia ?


Are you really that much of an idiot?

----------


## Backspin

> Are you really that much of an idiot?


See my edit ^

----------


## AntRobertson

So a little more on NY Post deputy political editor Emma-Jo Morris', the 'journalist' who broke the Biden "bombshell' reports.

And 'journalist' in quotations not to disparage but because this 'story' constitutes the sum total of her professional bylines for the Post since joining from her former job as as a producer for Hannity.

Here she is with Hannity:



And Bannon:



And Stone:



And a professional liar:



Why is is the conspiracy theorists that dive on this sort of thing and twist themselves into logic pretzels over it can't see the actual conspiracies that are right in front of their faces...

----------


## bsnub

> I didn't see that you went full ohoh with 2 posts. Still , you are downplaying the fact that Steve Bannon is the quarterback here


If you believe anything that Bannon says you are as big of an idiot as I thought. I will stick with the three articles I posted and I would put dimes to dollars that you with your low IQ and poor attention span didn't bother to read.




> Why is is the conspiracy theorists that dive  on this sort of thing and twist themselves into logic pretzels over it  can't see the actual conspiracies that are right in front of their  faces...


Idiocracy is the rule of the day in their world.

----------


## panama hat

> Why is is the conspiracy theorists that dive on this sort of thing and twist themselves into logic pretzels over it can't see the actual conspiracies that are right in front of their faces...


They can see them, but it's like with bullies.  No-one likes bullies . . . unless they're YOUR bully.  







> Are you really that much of an idiot?





> See my edit ^


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  He is and more so . . . pointing to your post after quoting you regarding his 'edit' from ....  I give up, the guy is slipping below chico-level now

----------


## Backspin

> If you believe anything that Bannon says you are as big of an idiot as I thought. I will stick with the three articles I posted and I would put dimes to dollars that you with your low IQ and poor attention span didn't bother to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiocracy is the rule of the day in their world.


Arsehole. I'm just saying , Steve Bannon is the one digging into this dirty business and to the extent that things were made up , it was probably him. And not some Russian boogyman

----------


## panama hat

> Why did you omit the part about how Steve Bannon


From Ant




You still believe the bullshit?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I can understand his reluctance Who wants to pretend to write a serious article based on fake Russian emails? It would end most careers and leave the author a laughing stock.




> The New York Post’s front-page article about Hunter Biden on Wednesday was written mostly by a staff reporter who refused to put his name on it, two Post employees said.
> Bruce Golding, a reporter at the Rupert Murdoch-owned tabloid since 2007, did not allow his byline to be used because he had concerns over the article’s credibility, the two Post employees said, speaking on the condition of anonymity out of fear of retaliation.
> Coming late in a heated presidential campaign, the article suggested that Joseph R. Biden Jr. had used his position to enrich his son Hunter when he was vice president. The Post based the story on photos and documents the paper said it had taken from the hard drive of a laptop purportedly belonging to Hunter Biden.
> Many Post staff members questioned whether the paper had done enough to verify the authenticity of the hard drive’s contents, said five people with knowledge of the tabloid’s inner workings. Staff members also had concerns about the reliability of its sources and its timing, the people said.




New York Post Published Hunter Biden Report Amid Newsroom Doubts - The New York Times

----------


## Klondyke

^Perhaps the FB and Twitter (isn't it the same owner?) have made a good deed for population to suppress the issue, they did not want to have such accident like now in Paris where they exercised freedom of expression, did they? 

Or is it the other way around?

----------


## panama hat

> Perhaps . . .


 . . . you're talking absolute bullshit again and conflating issues from different dimensions.

----------


## pseudolus

> You still believe the bullshit?


What that Hunter Biden was paid 50k a month in a job and industry he had no skill or experience in, and actually therefore did no work in return for the month, and the only reason he got that was because his father, corrupt Joe Biden, wangled it for him? 

YEs. If you don't you are a fucking moron as well. Or you can come up with an explanation as to how this coke addict got this massive job.

VEry standard DMC response this is. They can not and never do refute the facts, but attack the messenger. Their dim witted blue flag waving fans then fall into line dutifully doffing their caps to their masters.

----------


## panama hat

Conspiracy nutters ans NYP readers . . . fetch . . . unleash the truth

----------


## Chico

> Or you can come up with an explanation


They only question and quote opinions they read,don't be expecting to much from them.........

----------


## pseudolus

They are all like beaten housewife's. Desperate to believe that their tormentors love them, will change, are good, with look after them. 




> Conspiracy nutters ans NYP readers . . . fetch . . . unleash the truth


Well there is a conspiracy for sure. One fabricated by the DMC and swallowed by idiots. 

So what part is wrong? Did the little shit have a 50k a month job? What was his vast experience that got him that?

----------


## raycarey

> What that Hunter Biden was paid 50k a month in a job and industry he had no skill or experience in,


this is not illegal.  
don't like it?
here's a four step plan for you to enact change:
1. apply for US citizenship
2. get approved
3. write your congressman to change the law.
4. wait.
or...
continue to barking at the moon on a thai based internet message board.  






> did no work in return for the month


link?
yeah, of course not.
and since he was only given the job for his access, he was, in fact, doing the work he was paid for.






> corrupt Joe Biden


yeah, that's what you keep posting...but never providing any credible support whatsoever.
and if he was indeed corrupt, why wasn't he indicted or why didn't the republicans bring him before congress in 2010 when they controlled both chambers ?  or in 2016 when the controlled both chambers of congress?
why hasn't trump's DOJ indicted him?






> come up with an explanation as to how this coke addict got this massive job.


FFS, he got the job because of his access.
everybody knows this.
stop behaving like a naive 12 year old with a learning disability.
this is how the system works in the US and whatever godforsaken rock you've crawled back out from under.
don't like it?
see my four step plan above.



btw, it's pretty clear that you're out of your depth.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> stop behaving like a naive 12 year old with a learning disability.


There's every possibility that he has the mental age of a 12 year old and a learning disability.

It is cruel of you to say he can just "stop". I feel offended.

----------


## helge

> What that Hunter Biden was paid 50k a month in a job and industry he had no skill or experience in, and actually therefore did no work in return for the month, and the only reason he got that was because his father, corrupt Joe Biden, wangled it for him?


I do not think so, because : :Smile: 
Madhani, Aamer (September 21, 2019). "Biden: I never talked to son Hunter about overseas business dealings". _USA Today_. Retrieved October 19, 2020.

----------


## pseudolus

> I do not think so, because :
> Madhani, Aamer (September 21, 2019). "Biden: I never talked to son Hunter about overseas business dealings". _USA Today_. Retrieved October 19, 2020.



That's OK then. Clearly, no politician ever lies. Sorry I doubted Creepy Joe. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## helge

It is a good one  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

I'm betting somewhere a Russian intelligence person is going "See, I told you they believe anything!  Give me my winnings!"

----------


## RPETER65

> You continue to expose yourself as a buffoon posting up trash from a tabloid rag like the NYP just confirms it. Anyone dumb enough to believe anything they publish is beyond stupid. Frankly you should be banned from SC as you contribute nothing of value aside from pushing your batshit crazy tin foil tomfoolery.
> 
> Case in point just look at the company you keep. Backspin/Skidmark has become your acolyte and it is no surprise since he too swallows the right wing propaganda. Morons.



So answer me this bsnub.Would you propose banning everyone who doesnt agree 100% with you?

----------


## RPETER65

> this is not illegal.  
> don't like it?
> here's a four step plan for you to enact change:
> 1. apply for US citizenship
> 2. get approved
> 3. write your congressman to change the law.
> 4. wait.
> or...
> continue to barking at the moon on a thai based internet message board.  
> ...


Whar is pretty clear from your post is that you have completely buried your head in the sand.What will be your defense when this all plays out to be true?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Whar is pretty clear from your post is that you have completely buried your head in the sand.What will be your defense when this all plays out to be true?


Given that even the author of the piece is trying to disassociate himself from the story he was asked to write, I'd recommend you stop peeing in your Depends over it.

----------


## Mozzbie47

> So answer me this bsnub.Would you propose banning everyone who doesn’t agree 100% with you?


           Agree, you cannot have an opinion on here unless it is as the inner sanctum, it opens up to being called names, small minded lot, very small.

----------


## bsnub

> So answer me this bsnub.Would you propose banning everyone who doesnt agree 100% with you?


It has nothing to with agreeing with me. It has everything to do with not being a gullible idiot who deliberately pushes falsehoods because it fits your agenda.

----------


## baldrick

why do people even engage on these obvious fabrications - if you ignored their drivel they would move onto another questionable leap of logic as their adhd demands

----------


## raycarey

> you cannot have an opinion on here unless it is as the inner sanctum, it opens up to being called names


followed immediately by...




> small minded lot, very small.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> What will be your defense when this all plays out to be true?


'all this' what?
hunter biden is/was a drug addict who sold his access to power.  everyone knows this to be true. no one is disputing it.  but.... it's not illegal.

furthermore, there is no credible evidence that joe biden did anything illegal or improper.  in fact, joe biden did the exact opposite of what burisma wanted.

the trump campaign knows this is a confusing story for people like you who aren't very bright....but people who are able to look at the actual facts that we have today, know that there's no substance to any of this....it's clumsy disinformation from a desperate campaign.






> I'm betting somewhere a Russian intelligence person is going "See, I told you they believe anything! Give me my winnings!"


perhaps...but they're probably disappointed that unlike the clinton campaign in '16, the biden campaign is pushing back forcefully...and that the media is actually doing its job and not running with a story that is little more than an unsubstantiated smear.

----------


## panama hat

> perhaps...but they're probably disappointed that unlike the clinton campaign in '16, the biden campaign is pushing back forcefully...and that the media is actually doing it's job and not running with a story that is little more than an unsubstantiated smear.


 . . . and not limiting their coverage to Trump, saturation point was reached a long time ago

----------


## raycarey

even fox news didn't want to touch this steaming pile of shit....




> *Fox News Passed on Hunter Biden Laptop Story Over Credibility Concerns*
> 
> Fox News was first approached by Rudy Giuliani to report on a tranche of files alleged to have come from Hunter Biden’s unclaimed laptop left at a Delaware computer repair shop, but the news division chose not to run the story unless or until the sourcing and veracity of the emails could be properly vetted.
> 
> 
> With the general election just three weeks away, Giuliani ultimately brought the story to the New York Post, which shares the same owner, Rupert Murdoch. The tabloid has been exhaustively covering the contents of the laptop — which include everything from emails regarding Hunter Biden’s work for a Ukrainian company to personal photos of the recovering addict — with each morsel being amplified in the conservative media world, including on Fox News’ top-rated opinion programs. Thus far, the Fox’s News division has only been able to verify one email from the tranche leaked.
> 
> according to two sources familiar with the matter, the lack of authentication of Hunter Biden’s alleged laptop, combined with established concerns about Giuliani as a reliable source and his desire for unvetted publication, led the network’s news division to pass. Fox News declined to comment on this story.
> 
> ...


Fox News Passed on Hunter Biden Laptop Story

----------


## baldrick

and you know gauchebag got it from his russian backers

----------


## deeks

dan's show today has some more interesting points, including congress testimony that aligns dates with hunter's emails.

----------


## bsnub

> dan's show


Is a fucking moron and thankfully in less than a fortnight nutcases like you and Dan will be put to bed.

----------


## raycarey

"dan's show"

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

more and more coming out.
Documents 'show Hunter Biden's signature on Delaware computer repair shop receipt' | Daily Mail Online

----------


## misskit

^ Not more and more. It is the same discredited stuff rehashed again and again.

----------


## raycarey

headline:




> Documents 'show Hunter Biden's signature on Delaware computer repair shop receipt' | Daily Mail Online



content:




> A receipt from The Mac Shop in Wilmington, Delaware, *appears* *to show Hunter Biden’s signature* signing off for repair work on three MacBook Pro laptops for $85, according to Fox News. *However, the signature has not been verified*.


and what does it supposedly prove even if it is his signature?

except that the computer was not in his custody for months.

but it was (for yet to be explained reasons) in rudy giuliani's custody.

seems legit.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deeks

This is the jist.
Hunter Biden was sick of being used by "Pop" as a pipeline to funnel money to the family. His life as an addict and being used took too much of a toll on him.

----------


## raycarey

> This is the jist.
> Hunter Biden was sick of being used by "Pop" as a pipeline to funnel money to the family. His life as an addict and being used took too much of a toll on him.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

From the Biden campaign ------------She can't deny that the emails are genuine. and then tries to beat around the bush.

----------


## deeks

Hunter Biden's jailed business partner gave Peter Schweizer his email account password, co-berating the laptops china deals.
Peter Schweizer: Emails confirm China, Ukraine bought access to Joe Biden

----------


## deeks

It is all unraveling.
Court reinstates fraud conviction for Hunter Biden business partner - POLITICO

----------


## deeks

> Is a fucking moron and thankfully in less than a fortnight nutcases like you and Dan will be put to bed.



This is what is going to happen in a fortnight, on the west coast of all places.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> This is what is going to happen in a fortnight, on the west coast of all places.


Are you sure this is not more likely?

----------


## misskit

*Facebook suspends account of alleged Russian agent with ties to Giuliani*

Facebook has suspended the account of Ukrainian lawmaker Andrii Derkach, an associate of Rudy Giuliani accused by the U.S. of being "an active Russian agent for over a decade," for election interference activity.


Why it matters: The U.S. Treasury Department sanctioned Derkach in September for "alleged efforts to interfere in the U.S. presidential election," including by releasing edited audio tapes and other unsubstantiated claims to denigrate Joe Biden and other officials.


The Washington Post first reported that Derkach has been working with Giuliani to gather negative information against Joe Biden and his son, Hunter, who served on the board of Ukrainian gas company Burisma.


Giuliani told NBC News last month that he was unaware that Derkach was a Russian agent and downplayed his work with the Ukrainian lawmaker.
What they're saying: "We removed this account and this Page for violating our policy against the use of our platform by people engaged in election-focused influence operations," Facebook said in a statement to The Daily Beast, which first reported the story.


The big picture: The suspension comes as Facebook continues to crack down on misinformation, particularly around the upcoming presidential elections.


In September, Facebook announced they took down fake accounts and pages linked to Russian agents who were associated with election interference in the past.


The platform also took steps last week to limit the circulation of a controversial New York Post story about Hunter Biden, which was based on what the paper said were emails provided to it by Giuliani.

Facebook suspends account of alleged Russian agent with ties to Giuliani - Axios

----------


## misskit

Desperation.
*

Trump Demands Bill Barr Investigate Unverified Hunter Biden Story Before Election: ‘Needs to Act and Act Fast’

**During a Fox & Friends interview, President Donald Trump demanded that Attorney General Bill Barr investigate his opponent’s son based on an unverified story that even Fox News refused to run.*


On Tuesday morning, Trump phoned in for a lengthy interview, and despite the fact that Fox News passed on running the story about Hunter Biden — son of former Vice President Joe Biden — that eventually found a home at the New York Post and was banned by social media platforms, the F&F crew covered the topic extensively.


At one point, fill-in host Will Cain told Trump “Some are asking will you appoint a special prosecutor to investigate this?” and read from a letter sent by House Republicans demanding “the Department of Justice immediately appoint an independent unbiased special counsel to investigate these issues that have been raised, as well as any corresponding legal or ethical issues that might be uncovered from the former vice president’s 47 years in public office.”


“Will you be doing that, will you be appointing a special prosecutor?” Cain asked.


“We’ve got to get the attorney general to act. He’s got to act. And he’s got to act fast. He’s got to appoint somebody,” Trump said, adding “This is major corruption and this has to be known about before the election. And by the way, we’re doing very well. We’re going to win the election. We’re doing very well. If you look at all of what’s happening and all of the people that come in and don’t come in, you take a look all around the country, with Texas early voting, those are our votes too, and we’re doing well in Texas. I mean I just got a report, we’re doing great in Texas, but we’re doing great all over. But forget that. This has to be done early so the attorney general has to act.”

Trump Demands Bill Barr Investigate Unverified Hunter Biden Story

----------


## deeks

^Hey misskit, i watched on tv that Trump has been an agent of Russia since the 80's.
“A Means Of Distracting The Public”: Brennan Briefed Obama On Clinton “Plan” To Tie Trump To Russia – JONATHAN TURLEY

----------


## pseudolus

MissKitt - Apologies gracious Mod that you are. You seem to be the lady with the finger on the pulse.  I forget where, but i asked somewhere the question if this has been denied by Hunter or his daughter. Never got an answer. 




> Hunter’s text to Naomi: “_But I don’t receive any respect and that’s fine I guess. Works for you, apparently. I hope you all can do what I did and pay for everything for this entire family for 30 years. It’s really hard, but don’t worry, unlike Pop (Joe Biden) I won’t make you give me half your salary._”


I'm sure it is perfectly normal practice, and acceptable in US politics for this (which is called graft and corruption if it were an African doing it). 

Has Hunter or Joe or Naomi Biden refuted this?  Did Putin get hold of his phone and send the message?

----------


## misskit

^ It has not been established this was an actual email. It is part of a misinformation campaign promoted by Giuliani and friends. Why would anyone be offering denials?

It is clear you have not been keeping up with this story. “Has Hunter or Joe or Naomi Biden refuted this? Did Putin get hold of his phone and send the message?.” No. This was ‘found’ on an abandoned laptop Biden ‘left’ in a computer shop, which ‘found’ its way to Rudy Giuliani, who turned it over to NYT because even Fox wouldn’t report this bunch of cockamamie bull crap.

----------


## deeks

^ the reporting is that at least one cc of the emails has verified the authenticity.

----------


## deeks

^^ and Hunter> daughter script was a text, not an email

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ the reporting is that at least one cc of the emails has verified the authenticity.


The reporting is bullshit.

The NYP has refused to offer the original data to any other news source to verify.

Fuck me, even Breitbart.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ It has not been established this was an actual email. It is part of a misinformation campaign promoted by Giuliani and friends. Why would anyone be offering denials?
> 
> It is clear you have not been keeping up with this story. “Has Hunter or Joe or Naomi Biden refuted this? Did Putin get hold of his phone and send the message?.” No. This was ‘found’ on an abandoned laptop Biden ‘left’ in a computer shop, which ‘found’ its way to Rudy Giuliani, who turned it over to NYT because even Fox wouldn’t report this bunch of cockamamie bull crap.


It's pretty damning though. This actual quote. I assume then that Biden(s) have immediately launched lawsuits against the nutter Rudy? If it is provably false, that would be a piece of cake for them to prove in court. Even Hunter and Joe standing under oath saying it was a lie would suffice one would think. Are their lawsuits pending?

----------


## deeks

> The reporting is bullshit.
> 
> The NYP has refused to offer the original data to any other news source to verify.
> 
> Fuck me, even Breitbart.


This is the Breitbart article. The FBI has had the laptop since december 2019. Just so funny how the MSM hasnt asked the FBI for a response.
Exclusive — ‘This is China, Inc.’: Emails Reveal Hunter Biden’s Associates Helped Communist-Aligned Chinese Elites Secure White House Meetings

----------


## Backspin

> headline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> content:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you playing this angle ? He's a son of empire. The shit is real. Cunter's mom and brother died. He's kinda fuct up. No big deal.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is the Breitbart article. The FBI has had the laptop since december 2019. Just so funny how the MSM hasnt asked the FBI for a response.
> Exclusive — ‘This is China, Inc.’: Emails Reveal Hunter Biden’s Associates Helped Communist-Aligned Chinese Elites Secure White House Meetings


How very baldy orange cunto of you. Unfortunately you appear to be illiterate.

The NYP refuses to release the original data (i.e. emails with headers) to anyone. Breitbart does not have them.

Because if they actually existed, the minute they were released, any one of a number of security response companies will be able to determine their veracity.

The FBI and DOJ has been asked and refused to comment because of an ongoing investigation. An investigation into RUSSIAN DISINFORMATION.

What is the weather like inside your little trumpanzee bubble?

----------


## pseudolus

> An investigation into RUSSIAN DISINFORMATION.



 :smiley laughing:   So gullible.

----------


## deeks

RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA they yell. :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

There is a recording of the conversation between the the computer shop owner and the press freely available.

----------


## deeks

She's had look at it.
https://twitter.com/ChanelRion/statu...37387943395328

----------


## panama hat

> There is a recording of the conversation between the the computer shop owner and the press freely available.


Which proves - nothing, but that's enough for cretins like you





> She's had look at it.





> *Chanel Rion OAN*
> @ChanelRion
> Oct 16
> 
> Just saw for myself a behind the scenes look at the #HunterBiden hard driverugs, underage obsessions, power deals...Druggie Hunter makes Anthony Weiner's down under selfie addiction look normal.#BidenCrimeFamily has a lot of apologizing to do.So does Big Tech. @OANN


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

You really are a cretin, no more proof needed . . . when will you stop pretending to be Australian?

----------


## Backspin



----------


## deeks

^^Well we will see, won't we. God wins in the end.

----------


## Backspin



----------


## deeks

> https://sites.google.com/site/photol...en-678x381.jpg


This pic looks like a setup to me, ie,it was sent to him via email is my guess, i think he got jack of it all and handed the laptop over.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> She's had look at it.
> https://twitter.com/ChanelRion/statu...37387943395328


OAN. They haven't even got the source data either, and they're even more pro-Baldy than Breitbart.

----------


## deeks

> https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2020/10...2702188490.jpg


this pic is a tell, somewhere in the background, no-one takes a selfie like that

----------


## deeks

> OAN. They haven't even got the source data either, and they're even more pro-Baldy than Breitbart.


you just keep watching rachelle madcow and believe that trump is a tool of putin

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So gullible.


How's that paedo ring in the Pizza Hut basement going for you?

 ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> you just keep watching rachelle madcow and believe that trump is a tool of putin


You keep avoiding the point.

Why won't the NYP let anyone else look at the raw data?

I think we both know the answer. Then again, you are as a dumb as rocks.

Because it won't stand up to scrutiny. That's why any other news outlet won't touch it.

----------


## pseudolus

> How's that paedo ring in the Pizza Hut basement going for you?


I don't have a "paedo ring in the Pizza Hut basement". What the fuck are you trying to insinuate?

----------


## deeks

birdy says that the bigger stuff is coming out this saturday or on monday.

----------


## baldrick

broid rage

----------


## Cujo

> There is a recording of the conversation between the the computer shop owner and the press freely available.


Well if it's freely available post a link to the RECORDING here.

----------


## bsnub

Jeezus fook. The idiots are having a field day in this thread. Deeks, Sid Witless and skidmark. Now that is a braintrust.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I don't have a "paedo ring in the Pizza Hut basement". What the fuck are you trying to insinuate?


He's insinuating that you are the type to push any and every whackadoodle and baseless conspiracy theory going.

And he'd be right.

----------


## deeks

R


> Well if it's freely available post a link to the RECORDING here.


Thanks cujo, as requested, here it is.

----------


## Cujo

maybe there's a recording of a conversation between biden and computer repair shop owner buried in there somewhere, I'll listen to it all later when I have time but from what I've seen, heard so far appears dodgy as shit. They really are trying to push this but it's not really getting traction is it. Even the original NYP reporter doesn't want to be associated with that pile of rot.

----------


## Backspin

> maybe there's a recording of a conversation between biden and computer repair shop owner buried in there somewhere, I'll listen to it all later when I have time but from what I've seen, heard so far appears dodgy as shit. They really are trying to push this but it's not really getting traction is it. Even the original NYP reporter doesn't want to be associated with that pile of rot.



So you think the pics floating around with the crack pipe are likely just photoshopped fakes ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> So you think the pics floating around with the crack pipe are likely just photoshopped fakes ?


It's widely known that HB has an addiction problem,

But guess what he's not running for office is he numbnuts.

----------


## Backspin

> It's widely known that HB has an addiction problem,
> 
> But guess what he's not running for office is he numbnuts.



I concur.  I dont think this is that big of deal. But the Demtards are making it worse but claiming its fake or Russia

----------


## panama hat

> Thanks cujo, as requested, here it is.


 :rofl:  Yup, he sounds like it could be you, neither of you have an Australian accent





> But guess what he's not running for office is he numbnuts.


That's the important distinction . . . totally lost on our right wing neo-con halfwits






> So you think the pics floating around with the crack pipe are likely just photoshopped fakes ?


You'd put it past anyone of the looneys to do that?

----------


## AntRobertson

> So you think the pics floating around with the crack pipe are likely just photoshopped fakes ?





> But the Demtards are making it worse but claiming its fake or Russia


I see you.

----------


## deeks

4UIOP3


> o you think the pics floating around with the crack pipe are likely just photoshopped fakes ?


cujo won't get it, but i think the photo of him with crack/meth pipe was staged. IE> he fell asleep with a hooker somewhere, the hooker stuck the pipe in his mouth and took the photo, then the hooker(or who-ever) emailed the photo to him. did not have to write anything, because Hunter knows its him in the pic, so then anyone that talks to Hunter just has to say "you know that pic of you with the pipe". get it cujo?

----------


## Cujo

As Ant said, it's common knowledge he had a drug habit so those pics aren't going to shock anyone except maybe a few trumpanzee snowflakes.
And as has been stated, HE'S NOT RUNNING FOR OFFICE. 
So sorry trumptards,  a big nothing burger.

----------


## deeks

> So sorry trumptards, a big nothing burger.


Who else has copies of it? what have we not seen yet?<most of it. how much is there? is any of it criminal?
About time someone put a lid on it,no?
We just finished a special council after 2 years and 40 million dollars over a dossier that was Russian misinformation, why not go again.

----------


## deeks

^ All is fair in love and war, right.?

----------


## AntRobertson

> And as has been stated, HE'S NOT RUNNING FOR OFFICE.





> Who else has copies of it? what have we not seen yet?<most of it. how much is there? is any of it criminal?
> About time someone put a lid on it,no?
> We just finished a special council after 2 years and 40 million dollars over a dossier that was Russian misinformation, why not go again.


You just can't use English, facts, or logic with Trumptards.

They are all foreign languages to them.

----------


## deeks

^ just asking questions, no need to get your ants in a knot.
Wow, feisty about this aren't we,

----------


## Mozzbie47

> ^ just asking questions, no need to get your ants in a knot.
> Wow, feisty about this aren't we,


  Get used to it deeks, you cant be going against this clicky group, look at me I am full of reds because I have my own opinion.

----------


## Cujo

> Who else has copies of it? what have we not seen yet?<most of it. how much is there? is any of it criminal?
> About time someone put a lid on it,no?
> We just finished a special council after 2 years and 40 million dollars over a dossier that was Russian misinformation,.


How many convictions came of it?

----------


## Mozzbie47

Most on here dont abide forum rules, it is there in bold yellow print, I get called many names, moron and a few others, but thats OK. because I dont do name calling.

----------


## AntRobertson

> just asking questions, no need to get your ants in a knot.
> Wow, feisty about this aren't we,


Not at all. Simply pointing out your ongoing difficulties with English, facts, and logic.




> look at me I am full of reds because I have my own opinion.


Ah nope, pretty sure it's because you're a bellend who posts dumb stuff.  :Smile: 

Whatever makes you feel better though, Snowflake.

----------


## deeks

> Get used to it deeks, you cant be going against this clicky group, look at me I am full of reds because I have my own opinion.


just go into your profile and turn it off, then don't bother checking your notifications,(it's the same 5-6 people giving reds all the time)

----------


## deeks

> How many convictions came of it?


Well that's what i want yea, fuckem i say anyone and all of em.

----------


## deeks

don't let it bother you, listen to "better man" by Pearl Jam. (name callers are usually wife beaters)

----------


## panama hat

> just asking questions


Imbecilic questions . . . from an imbecilic mind

----------


## Mozzbie47

> just go into your profile and turn it off, then don't bother checking your notifications,(it's the same 5-6 people giving reds all the time)


   Deeks, It doesn't worry me one little bit, I have broader shoulders than that. actually it makes me smile.

----------


## raycarey

> 



anyone who doesn't realize that photo of hunter biden was staged is a complete idiot.

and i'm not saying he isn't/wasn't a drug addict.

i'm saying that photo was staged to embarrass/extort him and/or his father.

----------


## raycarey

> Wow, feisty about this aren't we,


it's called push back....something that should have happened more in 2016...and if it had, we probably wouldn't be in the completely fucked up situation we find ourselves in now.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Deeks, It doesn't worry me one little bit


That's like the 3rd or 4th time you've mentioned it over the last couple of days.

It very clearly worries you.

----------


## deeks

> it's called push back....something that should have happened more in 2016...and if it had, we probably wouldn't be in the completely fucked up situat4UIOP3ion we find ourselves in now.


Not wrong, me being a trump supporter sat back and waited, did nothing back in 2016-2017-2018, waited for days when the bogus stories came out to see the truth about them by watching his full rally's his full uncut press meetings, the full uncut trips overseas, the whitehouse meetings with kidney disease sufferers,black universities,victims of sex trafficking,then watching mueller in that farce of a hearing, then that crap about the phone call to the Ukrainian pm, and turns out he was justified in asking questions. Im off msm for good now Parler,Rumble,Bitchute,Youtube?, the most amazing thing i see here on this site is the belief in "anonymous sources" from the msm, but when a 200 year old newspaper drops a story that goes against who the establishment are backing for president, with documentation from the fbi, documents from court proceedings, photos, signatures, corroborating 3rd party emails, they believe the msm again, or adam schiff.

----------


## deeks

As promised antsy, time for a beer now, will annoy you again in a week or so, if not on election morning.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Im off msm for good now Parler,Rumble,Bitchute,Youtube?


So basically you exist in an echo-chamber bubble of self-reinforcing confirmation bias.

Well tell me something I didn't already know!

 :Dunno: 




> As promised antsy, time for a beer now, will annoy you again in a week or so, if not on election morning.


You don't annoy me in the slightest deeks.

It's kinda sad you think you do. 

 :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> Well tell me something I didn't already know!


you have a couple of long hairs protruding from your nostrils.

----------


## deeks

A copy of the hard drive is now in hands of the Delaware state police.

----------


## Cujo

> A copy of the hard drive is now in hands of the Delaware state police.


Why? Why didn't Giuliani have his lawyer hand it directly to the DOJ in the first place instead of the NYP?
What's that all about ?
And surely the cops would require the actual harddrive, not a copy. There's so much off about this whole thing it just stinks of a setup.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Who else has copies of it? what have we not seen yet?<most of it. how much is there? is any of it criminal?
> About time someone put a lid on it,no?
> We just finished a special council after 2 years and 40 million dollars over a dossier that was Russian misinformation, why not go again.


Of course it's criminal (or was). He admitted his problem and entered a treatment programme.

As for Russian disinformation, it is a proven fact. 

All they are doing is investigating what the Russians are doing this time, and I rather think a witless Giulani has handed it to them on a plate, thinking he's too clever for them.

He could be looking at jail time himself when there is a functioning DoJ again.

----------


## bsnub

> He could be looking at jail time himself when there is a functioning DoJ again.


Let us hope.

----------


## deeks

Hunter business partner statement.

----------


## raycarey

> “Hard to imagine as stark of a difference between the news side and opinion side of the Wall Street Journal than the two pieces that will run tomorrow on Hunter Biden’s venture in China. Read them in this order:”
> 
> 
> -- NEWS: “Hunter Biden’s Ex-Business Partner Alleges Father Knew About Venture,” by Andrew Duehren and James Areddy: “The venture—set up in 2017 after Mr. Biden left the vice presidency and before his presidential campaign—never received proposed funds from the Chinese company or completed any deals, according to people familiar with the matter. Corporate records reviewed by The Wall Street Journal show no role for Joe Biden.”
> 
> 
> -- OPINION: “The Biden ‘Family Legacy,’” by Kimberley Strassel: “[A] former business partner of Hunter Biden’s has come forward to provide the ugly details of the ‘family brand.’ Tony Bobulinski, a Navy veteran and institutional investor, has provided the Journal emails and text messages associated with his time as CEO of Sinohawk Holdings, a venture between the Bidens and CEFC China Energy, a Shanghai-based conglomerate. That correspondence corroborates and expands on emails recently published by the New York Post, which says they come from a Hunter laptop.”


pathetic.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Hunter business partner statement.


BS... He was planning to do business with H.Biden in 2017 but the deal never happened.

This lies is falling apart.

----------


## AntRobertson

> _Hard to imagine as stark of a difference between the news side and opinion side of the Wall Street Journal than the two pieces that will run tomorrow on Hunter Biden’s venture in China. Read them in this order:”_
> 
> 
> _-- NEWS: “Hunter Biden’s Ex-Business Partner Alleges Father Knew About Venture,” by Andrew Duehren and James Areddy: “The venture—set up in 2017 after Mr. Biden left the vice presidency and before his presidential campaign—never received proposed funds from the Chinese company or completed any deals, according to people familiar with the matter. Corporate records reviewed by The Wall Street Journal show no role for Joe Biden.”_
> 
> 
> _-- OPINION: “The Biden ‘Family Legacy,’” by Kimberley Strassel: “[A] former business partner of Hunter Biden’s has come forward to provide the ugly details of the ‘family brand.’ Tony Bobulinski, a Navy veteran and institutional investor, has provided the Journal emails and text messages associated with his time as CEO of Sinohawk Holdings, a venture between the Bidens and CEFC China Energy, a Shanghai-based conglomerate. That correspondence corroborates and expands on emails recently published by the New York Post, which says they come from a Hunter laptop.”_
> 
> 
> pathetic.


"WSJ OPINION: Hunter Biden and Joe Biden are criminals.

WSJ NEWS: Our newspaper is full of shit."

----------


## AntRobertson

> a venture between the Bidens and CEFC China Energy, a Shanghai-based conglomerate.


There was no venture, Bobulinski never did any business with Hunter Biden.

Bobulinski claims that Joe Biden somehow profited from a partnership with Hunter that never existed.

 Bobulinski claims to be CEO of Sinohawk Holdings and that Joe Biden had an ownership stake in the company but offers no proof other than an email in which Joe Biden is allegedly referred to as "the big guy" -- if Joe Biden had an ownership stake, why wouldn't the CEO have actual proof of this.

Even if he did have an ownership stake it would be worth zero because no business was ever done and it was all during 2017 when he wasn't in office or a candidate so it wouldn't have been illegal.



All this is a stupid smear job for stupid people.

----------


## bsnub

> All this is a stupid smear job for stupid people.


It is apparent that desperation appears to be setting in.

----------


## raycarey

> All this is a stupid smear job for stupid people.


they figure that it worked in 2016, so they're trying it again.

but most voters have wised up to the trump playbook of constant disingenuousness.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

trump is panicking, he will throw everything against the wall and see what sticks, but he does not realise that it is having the opposite effect.   
Even if Hunter is guilty as hell  , people  don't care, they care that their lives get better. If they cared they would have plenty to say about Ivanca, Jared, and Junior. 
They realise that, Even if Hunter was guilty as hell, he was dragged in the public square, and burned at the stake, ir would not improve their lives one Iota. What will improve their lives is what Biden addressed, and what trump failed to do, 
Their health, their wealth, and their happiness.
-Fix covid and Health insurance. , did you all noticed a small comment Biden made ? "_everyone who had covid has a pre-existing condition_" ???? 
-Get the economy running again without killing us.
-Bring the country together again and make us happy
Healthy , Happy ,and Wealthy, should be Biden's Moto.

----------


## aging one

> It is apparent that desperation appears to be setting in.


Ya think. Walks out into serious, as he would say very serious legal and financial problems. These will not go away as Nixon's did when he headed off for San Clemente.  No pardons to be issued. Again knock on wood.

----------


## pseudolus

> Healthy , Happy ,and Wealthy, should be Biden's Moto.




 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Klondyke

^Yes we (s)can...

----------


## bsnub

> These will not go away as Nixon's did when he headed off for San Clemente. No pardons to be issued. Again knock on wood.


Unless he resigns between now and January. I think he will after he loses the election so that that stiff Pence can pardon him. He will still have to face the state charges though.  :Smile:

----------


## deeks

im starting to feel sorry for Hunter.
Exclusive – Smoking Gun Biden Emails Reveal He Lobbied 'The Big Guy' For Political Favors, Claimed: “If I Ask He Will Do It”

----------


## bsnub

> im starting to feel sorry for Hunter.


I would say I feel sorry for you but I don't. You are the portrait geezer idiot who supports this orange moron and swallows all the talking points like a lemming.

----------


## deeks

> The FBI and DOJ has been asked and refused to comment because of an ongoing investigation. An investigation into RUSSIAN DISINFORMATION


yeah right, whatever you say.
BREAKING: DOJ, FBI Confirm Hunter Biden Laptop Is NOT Part Of ‘Russian Disinformation Campaign,’ Reports Say | The Daily Wire

----------


## AntRobertson

> All this is a stupid smear job for stupid people.





> im starting to feel sorry for Hunter.
> Exclusive – Smoking Gun Biden Emails Reveal He Lobbied 'The Big Guy' For Political Favors, Claimed: “If I Ask He Will Do It”


Hi deeks, I see you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## deeks

> Hi deeks, I see you!


Hello antsy :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deeks

> Why? Why didn't Giuliani have his lawyer hand it directly to the DOJ in the first place instead of the NYP?


did you listen to what the computer shop owner said? he gave the laptop to the fbi and a copy to guilianie;s lawyer.

----------


## Topper

LOL.....amazing.

I would remind trump that those who live in glass houses.....and all of that.

----------


## Cujo

> yeah right, whatever you say.
> BREAKING: DOJ, FBI Confirm Hunter Biden Laptop Is NOT Part Of ‘Russian Disinformation Campaign,’ Reports Say | The Daily Wire






> The news comes after Director of Intelligence John Ratcliffe announced yesterday that the emails were not part of a Russian disinformation campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> “Let me be clear, the intelligence community doesn’t believe that because there is no intelligence that supports that and we shared no intelligence with chairman Schiff or any other member of Congress that Hunter Biden’s laptop is part of some Russian disinformation campaign,” Ratcliffe said. “It’s simply not true.”
> 
> 
> Ratcliffe said that Schiff “wants anything against his preferred political candidate to be deemed as not real and is using the intelligence community, or attempting to use the intelligence community, to say there’s nothing to see here.”


Gee ratcliff, A trump appointee, doesn't sound partisan at all.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deeks

> Gee ratcliff, A trump appointee, doesn't sound partisan at all.


doj and fbi are not the dni,

----------


## misskit

*How Did Hunter Biden’s Laptop Allegedly Go from a Repair Shop in Delaware to the New York Post?
*
With just over two weeks to go until the 2020 U.S. presidential election, the New York Post published a story that was lauded by right-leaning media and political figures as a “bombshell” and criticized by others as disinformation resurfacing an old method of political attack.


The story was based around contents found on the hard drive of a laptop that had allegedly belonged to Hunter Biden, the son of Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden. Citing emails found on the hard drive, the Post reported it had a “smoking gun” proving that the elder Biden had met with a Ukrainian energy firm executive while Hunter sat on the board of that firm.


The Post claimed to have confirmed a long-running line of political attack against Biden — namely that Biden had used his position as vice president in the Obama administration to benefit Burisma, the Ukrainian energy company, while his son sat on the board.


However, the Post’s “smoking gun” email doesn’t prove that Biden met with the Burisma executive on behalf of his son, and Biden’s campaign has denied any such meeting ever took place. Many noted that the story raised more questions than it answered.


Below, we unpack what we know.


The New York Post’s Story


On Oct. 14, 2020, The New York Post published a story headline that read, “Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced Ukrainian businessman to VP dad.” 


The Post reported that Rudy Giuliani, the personal attorney for U.S. President Donald Trump (who is running against Joe Biden), gave them a “copy” of Hunter Biden’s laptop drive on Oct. 11, 2020. The newspaper was first alerted to its existence by Steve Bannon, a former Trump aide and former Breitbart News executive.


The “smoking gun” message is embedded in the story. It was allegedly sent by Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi in April 2015, and read, “Dear Hunter, thank you for inviting me to DC and giving an opportunity to meet your father and spent [sic] some time together. It’s realty [sic] an honor and pleasure.”


The story didn’t offer any other evidence that a meeting between Joe Biden and Pozharskyi ever took place, and the Biden campaign responded by stating that it did not. A Biden campaign spokesman told the New York Times, “We have reviewed Joe Biden’s official schedules from the time and no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place.”


The spokesman also stated the Post had never contacted them about “critical elements of the story.”


The Post story contained a second email, allegedly sent by Pozharskyi in 2014, addressed to both Hunter Biden and Devon Archer, who was also on the Burisma board. In the message, Pozharskyi was seeking “advice” from the men as to “how you could use your influence” to help the company in a matter described as various Ukrainian government agencies attempting extract money from the company. It didn’t specifically ask Biden to seek help from his father, the American vice president.


Aside from those emails, the story included embedded images from Hunter Biden’s alleged computer hard drive which include family photographs and screen shots from a lurid video involving the younger Biden.

It also contained an image of a December 2019 subpoena for a MacBook Pro and a hard drive.


The story prompted immediate scrutiny and criticism for its timing and sourcing, dropping just over two weeks before the presidential election in which Biden is Trump’s challenger and sourced from Trump allies.


It also raised questions about whether the emails, upon which the story’s entire premise is based, were real. Some even questioned whether the laptop itself actually belonged to Hunter Biden.


We reached out to the Biden campaign and Hunter Biden’s attorney, George Mesires, with questions about the story but didn’t hear back in time for publication.


The story also raised red flags for disinformation researchers.


For example, Thomas Rid, a professor of strategic studies at Johns Hopkins University’s School of Advanced International Studies, tweeted that the story should be approached with caution, and noted that it’s an “old Cold War disinformation tactic to pass information, especially but not exclusively when forged, to low-brow newspapers that have high circulation and low standards of investigation. Ideal for surfacing and amplification.”



The Chain of Events


The Post reported that the saga started in April 2019, when a man identifying himself as Hunter Biden dropped the laptop off at a computer repair shop in the Biden family’s home state of Delaware. The laptop had been damaged by water.



Although the Post didn’t identify the shop owner, journalists were able to track the shop down because the Post failed to remove metadata from images embedded in the story. The shop owner, John Paul Mac Isaac, spoke to several reporters in a nearly hour-long conversation recorded by The Daily Beast.


In the discussion, Isaac alleged that a man identifying himself as Hunter Biden had dropped the laptop in question off with liquid damage. He also said he didn’t actually see the vice president’s son dropping the laptop off. The Post story contained an invoice naming Hunter Biden.


Isaac declined to answer many questions, but he did state that the contents of the laptop troubled him. Isaac referenced the debunked Seth Rich conspiracy theory, which holds that Rich, a DNC staffer, was murdered by Democratic political operates because after he hacked the DNC’s server. Isaac claimed he was fearful for his own safety.


U.S. Intelligence officials have concluded that it was Russian government agents, not Rich, who hacked the DNC. The Russian government had actively promoted the Seth Rich conspiracy theory, however, as had right-wing media and social media personalities.


Isaac said he was troubled by the contents of the laptop, and was therefore in contact with the FBI — although he gave contradictory statements as to who initiated the contact. According to the subpoena published by the Post, the FBI took the laptop from Isaac in December 2019.


We left a voice message with Isaac’s computer shop but didn’t get a response in time for publication. We also reached out to the FBI with questions about the claims in the story and Isaac’s statement, but the FBI replied that according to policy, it wouldn’t confirm or deny an investigation.


The Post reported that before Isaac gave the laptop and hard drive to the FBI, he “made a copy of the hard drive and later gave it to former Mayor Rudy Giuliani’s lawyer, Robert Costello.”


When reached by phone, Costello told Snopes that he was given the contents of the hard drive in September 2020. The contents, he said, contain thousands of emails, text messages, pictures and videos.


Costello told Snopes that the reason his client, Giuliani, ultimately gave the hard drive copy to the Post was because that’s what its source (although Costello didn’t name him, we presume based on Isaac’s own statements that he was the source) wanted done.


“We turned [the hard drive contents] over [to the Post] because the intent of the source was to get the hard drive to Rudy Giuliani so he could do something with it, bring it to the public’s attention,” Costello said.


Costello said it was “reasonable” to assume Isaac wanted the hard drive’s contents given to the Post because he was frustrated by his perceived lack of law enforcement action by the FBI, who had possessed the laptop since December 2019. Costello said the laptop’s original owner never retrieved his property, therefore it was “considered abandoned property” that “became the property of the source.”


Both Facebook and Twitter took action against the Post article, with Twitter blocking users from posting links to it. Twitter said it did so because the story included personal and private information, and its content violated Twitter’s policy against posting hacked material.


“We don’t want to incentivize hacking by allowing Twitter to be used as distribution for possibly illegally obtained materials,” the platform stated.


A Facebook executive said their company suppressed the distribution of the story on its platform to stem the spread of misinformation, pending review by Facebook’s fact-checking partners.


The platforms’ actions prompted a rebuke from Trump.


“So terrible that Facebook and Twitter took down the story of ‘Smoking Gun’ emails related to Sleepy Joe Biden and his son, Hunter,” Trump tweeted. “It is only the beginning for them. There is nothing worse than a corrupt politician.”

An Old Political Attack


The New York Post story played on an allegation originally raised to counter those made against Trump in an impeachment inquiry.


Trump was accused of attempting to strong-arm Ukraine’s president into producing damaging information on Biden by withholding crucial military aid. Trump was ultimately impeached by the U.S. House of Representatives, but the Republican-controlled Senate voted acquit him without calling witnesses or admitting new evidence. Trump and his supporters countered by turning Ukraine corruption allegations on Biden, stating that as vice president, Biden had pressured the Ukrainian government to fire a prosecutor so the prosecutor couldn’t investigate Burisma while his son sat on the company’s board.


The New York Post article resurfaced a 2018 statement made by Biden which has been widely taken out of context to show “proof” of that corruption: “I looked at them and said: I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money,” Biden stated. “Well, son of a bitch. He got fired.”


Biden wasn’t admitting to pressuring Ukraine to fire a prosecutor looking into his son’s firm, however. He was describing efforts by the Obama administration to stamp out government corruption in Ukraine, which included getting rid of an ineffective prosecutor. An investigation by Senate Republicans into Biden’s activities as vice president in relation to Ukraine concluded in 2020 without finding any evidence of wrongdoing.


Since we published this story, many Snopes readers have inquired whether a photograph included in the Post story truly showed Hunter Biden asleep with a “crack pipe” dangling from his mouth. At this time we know nothing about the provenance of the photograph: Who took it, whether it was real or staged, whether it was taken with or without Biden’s knowledge, whether Biden was truly asleep, or whether he had been smoking crack (or anything else) with the pictured pipe. We also note that the image only shows part of the person’s face alleged to be Hunter Biden.


We sent questions to the Post’s editors asking how the Post verified the authenticity of the hard drive’s contents and why it included personal images from it which were not pertinent to the story. We will update if we hear back.

How Did Hunter Biden's Laptop Allegedly Go from a Repair Shop in Delaware to the New York Post?

----------


## Klondyke

> Exclusive – Smoking Gun Biden Emails Reveal He Lobbied 'The Big Guy' For Political Favors, Claimed: “If I Ask He Will Do It”


Russia did it. (Wondering why the Snowden got the residency?)

----------


## deeks

> We reached out to the Biden campaign and Hunter Biden’s attorney, George Mesires, with questions about the story but didn’t hear back in time for publication.


wonder why?

----------


## deeks

you all know, Hunters lawyer can just make a statement that it was not his laptop, it's been over a week.
the lawyer for the porn star,(michael avernaty)? made plenty of public statements about trump accusations.

----------


## AntRobertson

> you all know, Hunters lawyer can just make a statement that it was not his laptop, it's been over a week.


It has been several months and you still haven't denied interfering sexually with those Mongolian yaks.

Must be true.

----------


## deeks

steve bannon interview, he's seen some contents.

----------


## deeks

^ bannon explains why they drop a little at a time, so the cover-up can try to throw you off, and then they can release more to show you how the media is lying.

----------


## AntRobertson

> bannon


...is facing fraud charges for ripping of credulous Trumptard morons. He literally makes money telling stupid people what they want to hear.

----------


## deeks

do some reading, the pdf contains all the links.
https://www.baldingsworld.com/wp-con.../10/KVBJHB.pdf

----------


## misskit

*Scoop: Rudy Giuliani declined offer of compromising Hunter Biden emails and images in May 2019*

Rudy Giuliani, the personal attorney for President Donald Trump, was approached by someone offering allegedly compromising emails and images belonging to Hunter Biden in spring 2019, according to two individuals familiar with the meeting.


Giuliani was approached with the offer while at a lunch in New York City in late May of last year, according to the sources. The content included emails, as well as allegedly salacious video. The offer was declined, one of the individuals said, amid credibility questions.

The content was rejected a year and a half before Giuliani received a hard drive in September 2020 containing what he alleges — without providing evidence — are emails and images pulled from Hunter Biden's hard drive.


Giuliani has not said when exactly he was first offered compromising content belonging to Biden. But the timing of the alleged lunch meeting — and Giuliani's apparent suspicions about the credibility of the content dangled in front of him — raise significant questions about the former mayor's intent when he opted to distribute strikingly similar content to news outlets earlier this month.

MORE Scoop: Rudy Giuliani declined offer of compromising Hunter Biden emails and images in May 2019 | Salon.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

> do some reading, the pdf contains all the links.
> https://www.baldingsworld.com/wp-con.../10/KVBJHB.pdf



It's written for gullible fuckers like you, so no ta.

----------


## deeks

> The offer was declined, one of the individuals said, amid credibility questions.


so, they say he didn't think it was credible, maybe that was the "russians" trying to contact him. and he rejected it, so it just gives more credence to what he did release. yes?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> so, they say he didn't think it was credible, maybe that was the "russians" trying to contact him. and he rejected it, so it just gives more credence to what he did release. yes?


No. It suggests more that when he's not drunk he's terrified of the press pulling a sting on him.

----------


## deeks

> We reached out to the Biden campaign and Hunter Biden’s attorney, George Mesires, with questions about the story but didn’t hear back in time for publication.


All the attorney has to say is, "the laptop is not Hunter's"

----------


## deeks

^ ffs he can even say, "we don't know if the contents on the laptop originated from Hunter".

----------


## deeks

^^ or "the laptop is currently under an fbi investigation into Russia misinformation"

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

New York Post =  Rupert Murdoch 
Need I say more?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ or "the laptop is currently under an fbi investigation into Russia misinformation"


That's already been said.

As has "Why won't the New York Post share the raw data with anyone so they can verify it".

But the answer to that is pretty fucking obvious.

This fairy tale will disappear the day after election day, much like the "caravans of immigrants" did.

----------


## AntRobertson

Incredible to think that it's only about a few months since precisely nothing happened over what Trump described as 'the biggest political crime in history' and that Obama and others were going to jail which of course they didn't because it was all shit.

And here we are, same idiots repeating the same stuff over something else.

----------


## Klondyke

> New York Post =  Rupert Murdoch 
> Need I say more?


However, 
*Rupert Murdoch, whose media empire includes Fox News and the New York Post, is predicting a landslide Biden victory over Trump
Oct 18, 2020

*
US President Donald Trump (L) is embraced by Rupert Murdoch, Executive Chairman of News Corp, during a dinner to commemorate the 75th anniversary of the Battle of the Coral Sea during WWII onboard the Intrepid Sea, Air and Space Museum May 4, 2017 in New York BRENDAN SMIALOWSKI/AFP via Getty Images

Media mogul Rupert Murdoch has told people close to him that he believes Democratic candidate Joe Biden will defeat President Trump in the presidential election, reported The New York Times. 

People close to Murdoch told The Daily Beast last week that Fox News owner Murdoch believes the president has botched the response to the coronavirus crisis. 

Murdoch publications continue to consistently back Trump, with tabloid The New York Post last week publishing a controversial story that sought to damage Biden's candidacy. 

Rupert Murdoch predicts landslide Biden victory over Trump: Report - Business Insider

Isn't it quite clear, is it?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Incredible to think that it's only about a few months since precisely nothing happened over what Trump described as 'the biggest political crime in history' and that Obama and others were going to jail which of course they didn't because it was all shit.
> 
> And here we are, same idiots repeating the same stuff over something else.


He thinks it will rile the otherwise uninterested into going to vote.

Well something is. I wonder what?




> More than 50 million Americans have cast ballots in the US presidential election with 11 days to go in the campaign, a pace that could lead to the highest voter turnout in over a century, according to data from the US Elections Project on Friday.
> 
> The eye-popping figure is a sign of intense interest in the contest between Republican Donald Trump and Joe Biden, his Democratic challenger, as well as Americans desire to reduce their risk of exposure to Covid-19, which has killed more than 221,000 people across the United States.


US 2020 election could have the highest rate of voter turnout since 1908 | US news | The Guardian

----------


## misskit

Yet the Fox top personalities won’t stop harping about it as though they never heard this from their own network.

*Fox News report crushes Hunter Biden smear after network investigation ‘found no role for Joe Biden’*

A Fox News investigation “found no role for Joe Biden” in the business dealing of his son, Hunter, the network said on Sunday.


The admission was made by Fox News reporter Griff Jenkins.


Jenkins explained that the news organization had been provided documents by Tony Bobulinski, Hunter Biden’s former business partner.


“You’re talking about a business venture with the Chinese energy company in 2017 at a time when Joe Biden was not vice president,” Jenkins explained. “But Fox’s review of Bobulinski’s documents, which were given to us, found no role for Joe Biden in that business venture.”

“There’s another former business partner who says he knows of no involvement by Joe Biden,” Fox News host Howard Kurtz added. “The Wall Street Journal says it also reviewed the text messages and emails, saying, they don’t show either Hunter Biden or James Biden — the brother — discussing a role for Joe Biden.”

“That’s correct,” Jenkins agreed. “One thing is for sure, it’s not getting the kind of attention that Fox has given it and the New York Post and others as we get close to this election.”

Fox News report crushes Hunter Biden smear after network investigation ‘found no role for Joe Biden’ – Raw Story

----------


## Backspin

> Incredible to think that it's only about a few months since precisely nothing happened over what Trump described as 'the biggest political crime in history' and that Obama and others were going to jail which of course they didn't because it was all shit.
> 
> And here we are, same idiots repeating the same stuff over something else.



its just plain old dirt that the other side would be using if it was Fuckhead Jr.

----------


## panama hat

But it's not and they're not . . . have you ever had anything akin to taking responsibility enter your brain?

----------


## Saint Willy

> If you believe anything that Bannon says you are as big of an idiot as I thought. I will stick with the three articles I posted and I would put dimes to dollars that you with your low IQ and poor attention span didn't bother to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiocracy is the rule of the day in their world.






> I read/post when I'm working much of the time. I.got the gist of the story in the first paragraph and assumed it was just about the initial arrestt



yup, he does

----------


## panama hat

He is as dumb as chico and as frustrating as Klondyke . . . what a combination

----------


## deeks

A Fox News investigation
I thought Fox is full of shit?

----------


## deeks

> A Fox News investigation


so now you believe Fox?

----------


## Hugh Cow

I seem to remember Mark Thatcher was in some sort of shady dealings. Am not sure why this should affect Biden even if true unless Joe is Linked to the deal. Joe appears to be a tad risk averse if his campaign is anything to go by. The Dems should be on a winner after picking a candidate least likely to actually do something.

----------


## deeks

Why did Joe lie about not knowing about anything about his son's business's so many times?

----------


## Takeovers

> so now you believe Fox?


When they state they are not able to find anything to blame Biden for, then yes.

----------


## deeks

Look guy's, we all know nothing will happen, because they are the protected class, same as Hillery, Comey, and Brennan, same as the bankers back in 2008.

----------


## Saint Willy

:Yawn:  futting nucker.

----------


## panama hat

. . . still pretending to be an Aussie?

----------


## deeks

^^ none of them will ever go to jail, you know it i know it. Including the Trumps.

----------


## panama hat

> futting nucker.





> . . . still pretending to be an Aussie?





> jail


Yup . . .

----------


## AntRobertson

> its just plain old dirt that the other side would be using if it was Fuckhead Jr.


But it's not, it's a patently false smear intended only for the consumption of idiots so not interested in your contrived and false apples and oranges comparisons.

----------


## Mozzbie47

The Trump train is gathering speed, I suggest Ant and co stand back.

----------


## deeks

Yah know what? you guys are rite. Politicians would never set up their family members in companies that get tax payer money, or even think about awarding contracts to companies with family members in them, Politicians are there for the people, none of them make any money or have property and stocks, :Confused:  well the families do but that's nothing to do with them.

----------


## AntRobertson

> The Trump train is gathering speed, I suggest Ant and co stand back.




Enjoy your Alternative Facts.

----------


## bsnub

> The Trump train is gathering speed


Obviously you are not an American. If you were here you would be seeing something different. More like derailed and engulfed in a raging inferno.  :rofl: 




> Enjoy your Alternative Facts.


Beat me too it. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

Even China are spreading "misinformation" now.
BREAKING: China's GTV Releases Videos of Hunter Biden Sex Tapes while Smoking Crack

----------


## deeks

^, the video is real. but the question is, how did the Chinese get it, who else has more of what? the point of it comming from China is sketchy, and those Chinese talking at the start is sketchy. But this stuff is definatley out there.

----------


## deeks

^^ and they put that Japanese porn blurry thing on too.

----------


## panama hat

> ^, the video is real.


Hail China now, is t?  So easily forgotten the Trump Chinese bank account . . . more taxes paid into the Chinese koffers than US koffers


Oh, still pretending to be an "impartial Aussie"?

----------


## AntRobertson

> the video is real


Oh noes!

Well there goes any chance that Hunter Biden had of being elected.

 :Dunno:

----------


## Klondyke

What's wrong on drinking some Chinese tea? (or do they drink coffee?)



Vice President Joe Biden, son Hunter Biden and others in Beijing.

*Joe Biden's Son To Resign From Chinese Company's Board This Month
*
Hunter Biden also promised not to do any work for foreign firms if his father, Joe Biden, is elected US president.
World(c) 2019 The Washington Post

---
The day after Vice President Biden held talks with Xi, he and Hunter were at the hotel where the American delegation stayed. Hunter Biden had arranged to meet with Li, the Chinese investor who would become chief executive of BHR. He introduced Li to his father, according to an account given earlier this year to the New Yorker.

"How do I go to Beijing, halfway around the world, and not see them for a cup of coffee?" Hunter Biden was quoted as saying when asked why he saw Li in Beijing.

Twelve days after the Bidens arrived in Beijing, the BHR business filing was completed. Archer was named vice chairman, and Hunter Biden became a director.

US Presidential Candidate Joe Biden's Son Hunter Biden To Resign From Chinese Company Board

----------


## bsnub

> Well there goes any chance that Hunter Biden had of being elected.


 :smiley laughing: 

The only people that care about this trash are dumbass trumpanzees.

----------


## raycarey

have to say, the biden campaign did a pretty good job of pushing back on this......and now it's just dopes like deeks trying to spread the lies and half truths.

the media also seems to have learned a lesson from 2016, too...... they paused to question and verify the source...and not make false equivalencies.

anyway, this story is dead....so this thread is dead.

have fun, deeks.

----------


## Neverna

> Well there goes any chance that Hunter Biden had of being elected.


This. 

What says you, deeks? 

Why the obsession with someone who is not even running for election?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oh noes!
> 
> Well there goes any chance that Hunter Biden had of being elected.


HIs running mate Clinton seems doomed, too.

----------


## S Landreth

> 


New York Post endorses Trump for president

The New York Post endorsed President Trump for reelection in an editorial on Monday, saying it would result in "explosive job creation, rising wages and general prosperity" and would "really tick off Hollywood."

"We can return to the explosive job creation, rising wages and general prosperity we had before the pandemic. We can have economic freedom and opportunity, and resist cancel culture and censorship. We can put annus horribilis, 2020, behind us and make America great again, again. We can do all this  if we make the right choice on Nov. 3," the right-leaning publication argued.: New York Post endorses Trump for president | TheHill

----------


## panama hat

A lot of credibility there

----------


## sabang

Hunter Biden is a sleaze and a douchebag. But he's got an influential daddy- so he can still earn big bucks, in spite of being dumb as a box of rocks. Lucky him.





His Siamese twin.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ******************* is a sleaze and a douchebag. But he's (or she's) got an influential daddy- so he (She) can still earn big bucks, in spite of being dumb as a box of rocks. Lucky him (her).


*****************  <- Insert name of baldy orange cunto child here.

----------


## bsnub

:smiley laughing: 

The Trump campaign and its right-wing media messengers have devoted the final stretch of the election to insisting  they had uncovered proof of deep corruption by the Biden family, along  with demands that the mainstream media cover their allegations. (“Cover”  means float insinuations of guilt, rather than nailing down the truth  of the charges.)

                        There  have been several fishy aspects to the accusations, however. For one,  incriminating information supposedly located on a Hunter Biden laptop  left in a Delaware computer shop had in fact been circulating in Ukraine  well before it was reportedly turned over to Rudy Giuliani’s lawyer.  Over the weekend, _Time_  reported that the Hunter Biden emails and photos were being shopped in  Kiev last fall by somebody who “wanted to sell it to Republican allies  of President Trump.” Several days later, Politico  reported the “Hunter Biden laptop” material was being shopped around by  a “Ukrainian oligarch looking for help with a potential legal jam” as  early as spring of 2019.

                        Another oddity in the timing, as Andrew Prokop  noticed, is that the star witness for Fox News and Trump, Tony  Bobulinski, claimed he only came forward because he was outraged at the  response to the New York _Post_ story first reporting the email hacks. But Ben Smith reported in the New York _Times_ that Bobulinski was working with Trump’s campaign to pitch the story to the _Wall Street Journal_, before they settled for giving it to the New York _Post_. (The _Journal_ duly reported that they had no evidence of wrongdoing by Joe Biden.)

                        On  Wednesday night’s show, Tucker Carlson reported that his team had  acquired incriminating documents. However, they sent them from  Washington to Los Angeles, and the documents disappeared. And they  neglected to make any copies. So now _the only copy_ of the documents that would nail the probable next President of the United States are gone:

https://twitter.com/TuckerCarlson/st...08055549775872

That just shows how desperate Biden is to make this story disappear and  in no way reflects poorly on the credibility of the sources of this  alleged scandal.

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020...ing-biden.html

----------


## AntRobertson

Stupidgate just got a whole lot stupider!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## peaches

> Stupidgate just got a whole lot stupider!


Someone’s eaten the Red Herring.

----------


## Cujo

Apparently that laptop was dropped off 18 months ago and Hunter must have just forgotten about it. 
Anyway, Guiliani doesn't take well to being doubted.

----------


## sabang

Old Rudy has a way with female journalists.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Kennedy is another Fox News talking head so good on her for nailing the fucking wanker.

Great job!

----------


## Little Chuchok

*Hunter Biden: What was he doing in Ukraine and China?*Hunter Biden: What was he doing in Ukraine and China? - BBC News

*President Donald Trump has repeatedly accused his Democratic White House challenger Joe Biden of wrongdoing in regards to Ukraine and China while he was vice-president, which he denies.*


*The issue has resurfaced following a New York Post article about an alleged email in which an adviser from a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma, apparently thanked Mr Biden's son, Hunter, for inviting him to meet his father.*


*Asked about the allegations, Joe Biden told a reporter it was a "smear campaign". No criminal activity has been proven, and no evidence has emerged that Mr Biden did anything to intentionally benefit his son.*


*Claims of influence-peddling are common in Washington DC and Mr Trump's children have also been accused of conflicts of interest in lucrative business deals overseas. They, too, deny wrongdoing.*


*Mr Biden will face Mr Trump, a Republican, in next week's presidential election.*


*What does the New York Post article say?*
*An article has appeared in the New York Post focused on an email from April 2015, in which an adviser to Burisma, Vadym Pozharskyi, apparently thanked Hunter Biden for inviting him to meet his father in Washington.*


*Hunter, Joe Biden's second son, was a director on the board of Burisma - a Ukrainian-owned private energy company while his father was the Obama administration's pointman on US-Ukrainian relations. Hunter was one of several foreigners on its board.*


*The New York Post article did not provide evidence that the meeting ever took place. The Biden election campaign said there was no record of any such meeting on the former vice-president's "official schedule" from the time.*


*But in a statement to Politico, the campaign also acknowledged that Mr Biden could have had an "informal interaction" with the Burisma adviser that did not appear on his official schedule, though it said any such encounter would have been "cursory".*


*"Investigations by the press, during impeachment, and even by two Republican-led Senate committees whose work was decried as 'not legitimate' and political by a GOP colleague, have all reached the same conclusion: that Joe Biden carried out official US policy toward Ukraine and engaged in no wrongdoing," said Andrew Bates, a spokesman for Mr Biden.

*
The campaign also decried the New York Post story as "Russian disinformation", though it did not say the emails were bogus.


The New York Post article has been shared by President Trump and his allies. Two of his former advisers, Steve Bannon and Rudy Giuliani, were involved in providing the story and the hard drive containing the alleged emails, to the newspaper.


Mr Giuliani says the messages were found on a laptop that Hunter dropped off at a Delaware repair shop in April 2019.


Sceptics have noted that Mr Giuliani travelled in December 2019 to Kyiv where he met Ukrainian lawmaker Andriy Derkach, whom the US Treasury has designated as a longtime Kremlin agent. Mr Giuliani has acknowledged trying dig up dirt on the Bidens in Ukraine.


But the US Director of National Intelligence, John Ratcliffe, said in a recent interview with Fox Business that the purported emails were not connected to a Russian disinformation effort.


Other US media say they have been unable to verify the authenticity of the emails. Hunter has neither confirmed nor denied that he dropped off a laptop at the location.



Hunter joined Burisma in 2014, and remained on the board until April 2019, when he decided to leave.




the rest here

Hunter Biden: What was he doing in Ukraine and China? - BBC News

----------


## David48atTD

They once peddled misinformation for Guo Wengui and Steve Bannon. Now they're speaking out


Posters created by the New Federal State of China featuring Guo Wengui,  Steve Bannon and President Trump's lawyer Rudy Giuliani. Mr Guo claimed  earlier this year that Mr Giuliani was joining the cause.(Supplied)

In late September, a US-based Chinese YouTuber called Lude delivered a cryptic message to his 200,000 subscribers. 


*Key points:*

The New Federal State of China is a self-proclaimed pro-democracy group headed by Steve Bannon and billionaire Guo WenguiAn Australian whistleblower is speaking out about how the group spreads misinformation and conspiracy theories onlineAfter leaving the group, he has been threatened by Mr Guo and his followers in Australia 

He  said there were "three hard drives" that contained explosive materials  about Hunter Biden, the son of Presidential candidate Joe Biden.

It  was alleged that the hard drives held evidence of Hunter Biden's secret  deals in China and Ukraine, as well as sex tapes with graphic scenes of  sexual abuse.


"A fellow fighter of our whistleblowers' movement got it," Lude said in his show.
Lude  is part of a group of online influencers led by the controversial  Chinese billionaire, Guo Wengui (also known as Miles Kwok) and former  Trump advisor Steve Bannon.


Their "whistleblowers'  movement", rebranded this year by the duo as The New Federal State of  China, soon became the centre of Hunter Biden's laptop scandal. 


Long article, rest is here

----------


## harrybarracuda

We know this is bullshit because the fake Hunter Biden shit was being peddled by the Russians in 2019 and then "miraculously" turned up on a laptop in 2020. A laptop which the New York Post refuse to share with anyone else in case they can prove the material they are peddling turns out to be the same, and added to the laptop hard drive before Russian stooge Giuliani got his hands on it.

----------


## Little Chuchok

When it comes to American politics, anything could be real or fake. If you want to dismiss it as fake because it's your side, then fairplay.  :Smile: 




> [Amid all the scrutiny, the Democratic White House nominee said last year that if he is elected president, no-one in his family will hold a job or have a business relationship with a foreign corporation or foreign government.


A bit late on that one...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> if he is elected president, no-one in his family will hold a job or have a business relationship with a foreign corporation or foreign government.





> A bit late on that one...


Well he's not though, is he? He hasn't been elected president.

----------


## harrybarracuda

As predicted, the Hunter Biden fairytale evaporated into thin air.

Computer repairman at center of Hunter Biden scandal closes his store | The Independent

----------


## panama hat

> As predicted, the Hunter Biden fairytale evaporated into thin air.


What a surprise . . . not.  Just more bullshit . . . unimaginable.

----------


## Grumpy John

Really! 555!

----------


## Cujo

where the hell are deeks, terry57 and mozzieb and Co. I really want to rub their noses in it.

----------


## panama hat

> where the hell are deeks, terry57 and mozzieb and Co. I really want to rub their noses in it.


You've got Grumpy John right above you, his first post on TD was about Biden being a pedophile . . . OhNo making pedophile jokes about child molestation on a news thread, Grumpy calling Biden a pedo . . . wtf is going on here?

----------


## Klondyke

> As predicted, the Hunter Biden fairytale evaporated into thin air.
> 
> Computer repairman at center of Hunter Biden scandal closes his store | The Independent


What a surprise. Shouldn't this discovery be placed in a thread "Strange and Unusual Facts"? 
So the shop is closed, the messages, tapes and any testimonies are no longer to be found, hence, it does not happened, case closed, just a conspiracy theory...
(Wondering the shop owner still alive? Could have been sued and thrown in jail for perjury or anything else like Assange...)

----------


## panama hat

> What a surprise.





> As predicted, the Hunter Biden fairytale evaporated into thin air.


No, only for fuckwits like you.  

Rational people are quite aware of the bullshit thrown around by you and cretins like you

----------


## Cujo

> Really! 555!


What's your point?

----------


## Klondyke

What are the details?



> What are the details?
> According to the Delaware News Journal, a "closed" sign now appears in the window of Mac Isaac's shop.
> 
> His attorney, Brian Della Rocca, told the outlet that his client closed up shop after he received several death threats. He has not elaborated on Mac Isaac's whereabouts at the time of this reporting, though a neighbor told the outlet that Mac Isaac left town.
> 
> In October, Mac Isaac said that he retained a copy of the hard drive's contents because he "feared he would be killed by people who 'work for [Joe] Biden' and having it was 'protection.'"
> 
> Della Rocca told the outlet that he did not believe his client would be involved in any potential lawsuits or investigations related to the laptop.
> 
> ...

----------


## lom

> What are the details?


The details are that you are finished as a computer repairman and have to close your business when the public, your customers, becomes aware that you are peeking into their private files in the computers they leave for you to repair.

----------


## Cujo

> The details are that you are finished as a computer repairman and have to close your business when the public, your customers, becomes aware that you are peeking into their private files in the computers they leave for you to repair.


Good point.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The details are that you are finished as a computer repairman and have to close your business when the public, your customers, becomes aware that you are peeking into their private files in the computers they leave for you to repair.



... And then giving it to someone else who adds Russian bullshit to it.

----------


## Klondyke

^ идиотизм
бред сивой кобылы

----------


## panama hat

> идиотизм
> бред сивой кобылы


Yes . . . idiocy and shit describes your posts very well. 


Now, back to the subject. 







> The details are that you are finished as a computer repairman and have to close your business when the public, your customers, becomes aware that you are peeking into their private files in the computers they leave for you to repair.


Absolutely . . . add ti that that Wilmington is very much Democrat and he would have lost their custom for being a lying neo-con cretin as well . . .

----------


## Topper

I wonder why nobody has started with the stuff that has originaled from Grampire...

The Ukraine has the Dem's server that will show.....
I recieved copies of Hunter's emails that show....
I have massive evidence of voter fraud.....

Yet trump and his base suck up every word like cum from a porn star....

----------


## Klondyke

*Hunter Biden says his ‘tax affairs’ are under investigation*
President-elect Joe Biden’s son has been under scrutiny for his foreign work while Biden was vice president.

9 Dec 2020
President-elect Joe Biden’s son Hunter said Wednesday that his “tax affairs” are under federal investigation, putting a renewed spotlight on the questions about his financial dealings that dogged his father’s campaign.

In a statement released by the president-elect’s transition office, the younger Biden said he learned about the investigation on Tuesday. He did not disclose details of the matter.

“I take this matter very seriously but I am confident that a professional and objective review of these matters will demonstrate that I handled my affairs legally and appropriately, including with the benefit of professional tax advisors,” he said in a statement.

Hunter Biden has long been a target of President Donald Trump and his allies, who have accused him of profiting off his political connections. Trump and his supporters also raised unsubstantiated charges of corruption related to Hunter Biden’s work in Ukraine at the time his father was vice president and leading the Obama administration’s dealings with the Eastern European nation.

The disclosure of the federal investigation led by the US Attorney’s Office in Delaware came at an awkward moment for the incoming president, who is assembling his Cabinet. His pick for attorney general could have oversight of the investigation into the new president’s son if it is still ongoing when Biden is sworn in on January 20.

The transition team said in a statement: “President-elect Biden is deeply proud of his son, who has fought through difficult challenges, including the vicious personal attacks of recent months, only to emerge stronger.”

Hunter Biden’s lawyers did not immediately return phone messages seeking comment.

Hunter Biden says his ‘tax affairs’ are under investigation | US & Canada | Al Jazeera

----------


## panama hat

> *A Russian aircraft designed to survive a nuclear war was no match for a group of suspected thieves, who police say breached the plane and stole armloads of military-grade communications equipment last week.*


Clasic, tovarish.  :rofl: 

Vodka and general laziness will be Russia's downfall

----------


## Saint Willy

> Hunter Biden has long been a target of President Donald Trump and his allies, who have accused him of profiting off his political connections.



The cynicism and hypocrisy here is mind boggling.

----------


## Cujo

Looking forward to Trumps tax affairs being under investigation.

----------


## Klondyke

*Hunter Biden’s China business deals leading up to 2018 probe detailed in Senate report*
The transactions offer a glimpse into Hunter Biden’s alleged activities prior to the launch of the grand jury investigation in 2018

Grand jury investigation into Hunter Biden over possible tax fraud

Fox News correspondent Peter Doocy details the allegations on 'Special Report'

Hunter Biden’s past dealings with Chinese nationals – including some flagged for “potential financial criminal activity” – are outlined in a Senate committee report reviewed by Fox News.

The details come as Biden – the 50-year-old son of President-elect Joe Biden – on Wednesday acknowledged that he has been under a grand jury investigation through the U.S. Attorney’s Office in Delaware since 2018 over his “tax affairs.”

Biden's father was not a target of the investigation, a source told Fox News.

It was unclear whether any of the specific transactions detailed in the Senate panel’s report were among those being investigated by the U.S. attorney. But the transactions offer a glimpse into Hunter Biden’s alleged activities prior to the launch of the grand jury investigation in 2018.

The report -- prepared by the Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs committee -- details the younger Biden’s associations with Ye Jianming, founder of CEFC China Energy Co., and his business associate Gongwen Dong.


HUNTER BIDEN 'TAX AFFAIRS' UNDER FEDERAL INVESTIGATION; LINKS TO CHINA FUNDS EMERGE, SOURCES SAY

“Hunter Biden had business associations with Ye Jianming, Gongwen Dong and other Chinese nationals linked to the Communist government and the People’s Liberation Army,” the report says. “Those associations resulted in millions of dollars in cash flow.”

Why did Justice Department keep Hunter Biden investigation covert?Video
According to the report, Hunter Biden’s relationship with Ye Jianming and Gongwen Dong began in 2015, while Biden's father was vice president under former President Barack Obama.

“Ye’s connections to the Communist government are extensive and ... Ye was also financially connected to Vice President Biden’s brother, James Biden,” the report says. “Thus, there exists a vast web of corporate connections and financial transactions between and among the Biden family and Chinese nationals.”

On Sept. 8, 2017, the report says, Ye’s company announced a $9.1 billion deal to acquire a stake in Rosneft, a Russian state-owned energy company.

On that same date, the report adds, Hunter Biden allegedly opened up a line of credit with Gongwen Dong, using the business name Hudson West III -- with Hunter Biden, James Biden and James Biden’s wife, Sara Biden, all listed as “authorized users of credit cards associated with the account.”

Also on that same date, the report says, the Biden family members used those credit cards to purchase more than $100,000 in airline tickets, technology products, hotel rooms and restaurant meals – transactions that were flagged for “potential financial criminal activity.”

The report adds that the credit cards were backed by $99,000 being transferred from a China-linked Hudson West III account to a separate account, until the credit card accounts were closed.

“The transaction was identified for potential financial criminal activity,” the report adds.

The report later shows that Hudson West III was incorporated April 19, 2016, more than a year before the credit cards were issued, with its ownership changing “at some unknown point.”

After that change, the report notes, the ownership was divided between Hunter Biden’s law firm, Owasco PC and Coldharbour Capital LLC, each with a 50% stake.

“Although ownership in Coldharbour Capital is equally divided between two individuals, Mervyn Yan and Tian Zhang, it has a business address identified as the address of Gongwen Dong,” the report adds. “According to records on file with the Committees, Hudson West III checking accounts were opened on Aug. 3, 2017, and Sept. 6, 2017, with Yan and Robert Hunter Biden. Gongwen Dong was a former signer, which suggests that at one time he was associated with Hudson West III’s bank accounts and finances.”

HUNTER BIDEN'S FOREIGN TRANSACTIONS REPEATEDLY FLAGGED AS POTENTIAL CRIMINAL ACTIVITY, SENATE PROBE FOUND

On Aug. 4, 2017 – about a month before the issuance of the credit cards – CEFC Infrastructure Investment (US) LLC, a subsidiary of Ye Jianming’s energy company – with Gongwen Dong listed as director – sent $100,000 to Hunter Biden’s law firm, Owasco, according to the Senate report. This transaction, too, was flagged for “potential criminal financial activity,” the report says.

Four days later, on Aug. 8, 2017, the subsidiary wired $5 million to the Hudson West III account, according to the Senate report. “These funds may have originated from a loan issued from the account of a company called Northern International Capital Holdings, a Hong Kong-based investment company identified at one time as a ‘substantial shareholder’ in CEFC International Limited along with Ye. It is unclear whether Hunter Biden was half-owner of Hudson West III at that time.”

The same day the $5 million was received, the report adds, Hudson West III began sending “frequent payments” to Owasco (the Hunter Biden firm), with the payments continuing for more than a year, through Sept. 25, 2018. “These payments, which were described as consulting fees,” the report adds, reached $4,790,375.25 in just over a year.”

FLASHBACK: PRESIDENT-ELECT BIDEN PLEDGED NOT TO INTERFERE WITH DOJ INVESTIGATIONS IN 2019

One payment – dated March 22, 2018 – was for $1 million, transferred from Hudson West to Owasco with the memo line, “Dr Patrick Ho Chi Ping Representation.” The Senate report says Hunter Biden said this “misdirected” $1 million was related to his representation of Patrick Ho, another associate of Ye. “These transactions illustrate the financial connections between Gongwen Dong’s Hudson West III, Ye Jianming’s CEFC, and Hunter Biden’s Owasco,” the report adds.

Read more
Hunter Biden’s China business deals leading up to 2018 probe detailed in Senate report | Fox News

----------


## Cujo

Why are we so concerned about Hunter Biden? It's not like he's up for office?

If you want to talk about relatives of politicians benefitting from their relationships wouldn't in be more appropriate to talk about the trump spawn and their spouses?

----------


## Klondyke

> Why are we so concerned about Hunter Biden? It's not like he's up for office?


That's a good question. Everybody knows that Hunter does his business on his own, doesn't he? He never asks his father for any help (just asks for a lift in AF2 to China and others).

But the Chinese connections are surely not so bad (for the national security) as the Russian connections, are they?

----------


## HuangLao

> Why are we so concerned about Hunter Biden? It's not like he's up for office?
> 
> If you want to talk about relatives of politicians benefitting from their relationships wouldn't in be more appropriate to talk about the trump spawn and their spouses?



Plenty of room for the same old type of threads - 

How about**: _THEY'RE ALL THE SAME IMMORAL CROOKS AND CRIMINALS, REGARDLESS OF FANTACIZED POLITICAL IDENTITY_ thread..?

----------


## Klondyke

*Investigation of His Son Is Likely to Hang Over Biden as He Takes Office*

Unless the Trump Justice Department clears Hunter Biden, the new president will confront the prospect of his own administration handling an inquiry that could expose his son to criminal prosecution.

Dec. 10, 2020
WASHINGTON — The newly disclosed federal tax investigation into his son will test President-elect Joseph R. Biden Jr.’s stated commitment to independent law enforcement while leaving him in a no-win situation that could prove distracting at best and politically and legally perilous at worst.

Unless President Trump’s Justice Department clears Hunter Biden of wrongdoing before leaving office, the new president will confront the prospect of his own newly installed administration deciding how or whether to proceed with an inquiry that could expose his son to criminal prosecution. Already some Republicans are demanding a special counsel be appointed to insulate the case from political influence.

On the campaign trail, Mr. Biden excoriated Mr. Trump’s efforts to use the F.B.I. and Justice Department to go after his enemies and go easy on his friends, vowing to restore a measure of autonomy for law enforcement if he won the election. News of the investigation into Hunter Biden now focuses even more attention on the incoming president’s choice for attorney general, and it will inevitably raise questions if he appoints someone perceived as a political ally rather than someone seen as more independent of the White House.

Read more
Investigation of His Son Is Likely to Hang Over Biden as He Takes Office - The New York Times

----------


## panama hat

> Unless the Trump Justice Department clears Hunter Biden


That says it all, Loondyke . . .

----------


## Klondyke

*Hunter Biden Saga Personifies Ruling Class Power and Conceit | Opinion*
JOSH HAMMER , NEWSWEEK OPINION EDITOR 
12/11/20

On the precipice of the 2020 presidential election, the American ruling class pulled off every stunt imaginable for its preferred candidate, Joe Biden. Presidential debate moderators deliberately refused to delve into the realm of foreign policy, an area in which Uncle Joe has been wrong on every major issue for four decades. Media elites dutifully praised the Supreme Court's unwise failure to intervene and clarify that state legislatures, not governors or state courts, retain sole power over changing election law. The most anodyne of questioning about the unprecedented proliferation of inherently destabilizing mail-in balloting was roundly denounced as "voter suppression." In major cities, Antifa street thugs effectively held hostage public safety unless Biden won.

But of all the ways in which the ruling class's various levers worked in tandem to pave the way for Biden, none was more galling than Big Tech's weeks-long censorship of the New York Post's bombshell reporting on prodigal son Hunter Biden's unsavory exploits overseas. On consecutive days in mid-October, the Post published stories about how Hunter leveraged his father's lofty perch to unjustly enrich himself in Ukraine and China, respectively.

Facebook promptly blacklisted the story. Twitter nearly banned access to the story in toto and had the chutzpah to lock out the Post—the nation's oldest continually operating daily newspaper, which was founded by Alexander Hamilton—from its own account for over two weeks. Outside Silicon Valley, media lackeys carrying water for the Biden campaign unanimously decried the Post's reporting as "Russian disinformation."

But now, as we approach the Electoral College's presumptive formalization of an impending Biden presidency, Hunter confirmed in an official statement that the U.S. Attorney's Office in Delaware is investigating him for possible tax fraud and money laundering violations involving unseemly foreign business dealings. It appears that China, America's arch geopolitical foe in which Hunter has had extensive private equity dealings, features front and center in the feds' investigation. Who would've thunk?
But of all the ways in which the ruling class's various levers worked in tandem to pave the way for Biden, none was more galling than Big Tech's weeks-long censorship of the New York Post's bombshell reporting on prodigal son Hunter Biden's unsavory exploits overseas. On consecutive days in mid-October, the Post published stories about how Hunter leveraged his father's lofty perch to unjustly enrich himself in Ukraine and China, respectively.

Facebook promptly blacklisted the story. Twitter nearly banned access to the story in toto and had the chutzpah to lock out the Post—the nation's oldest continually operating daily newspaper, which was founded by Alexander Hamilton—from its own account for over two weeks. Outside Silicon Valley, media lackeys carrying water for the Biden campaign unanimously decried the Post's reporting as "Russian disinformation."

But now, as we approach the Electoral College's presumptive formalization of an impending Biden presidency, Hunter confirmed in an official statement that the U.S. Attorney's Office in Delaware is investigating him for possible tax fraud and money laundering violations involving unseemly foreign business dealings. It appears that China, America's arch geopolitical foe in which Hunter has had extensive private equity dealings, features front and center in the feds' investigation. Who would've thunk?

As one Twitter wit asked: "Where does the New York Post go to get its apology?"

Every single journalist and Democratic propagandist who rushed to dismiss the Post's reporting as "Russian disinformation" now has egg on his face. And Facebook and Twitter, censorious industrialists who manipulate their monopolistic control over the 21st century's online town square to bolster "enlightened" liberal narratology and suppress conservative speech, have been revealed for all to be what red-blooded Americans already knew they were: levers of the ruling class.

The divide tearing this nation asunder is increasingly not, per se, that between Republican and Democrat. It is not that between conservative and liberal, and it is certainly not that between white or nonwhite, straight or gay, immigrant or native, or so forth. Rather, the divide in America in the year 2020 is that between the ruling class and those non-elitist Americans that the ruling class deigns to treat as subjects to be ruled with an iron fist.

The American ruling class is multitudinous. It is both public and private, both deep state and "woke" corporate boardroom, both Hollywood and Wall Street. Entrance to the ruling class is circumscribed by its gatekeeping credentialing institutions—namely, the academy—and membership is closely monitored for uniformity of political ideology. The full "woke" catechism must be imbibed like mother's milk, and the pursuit of Truth must be subordinated to the ever-evolving demands of the Narrative.

If the academy is the ruling class's gatekeeper and the deep state its preferred mode of heavy-handed governance, then Big Tech is its most trustworthy private-sector appendage. The goliaths of Big Tech are entrusted with self-regulating our contemporary instrumentalities of political speech, and empowered with blocking rogue miscreants if they step too far out of line. Big Tech is the ruling class's means by which to control the acceptability, or lack thereof, of speech itself. Truth is not a relevant criterion in that calculus—but fidelity to the tenets of sacramental progressivism, and the Democratic Party itself, certainly is.

Fortuitously, the Federal Trade Commission and 46 state attorneys general recently launched an antitrust probe to break up Facebook. Prominent private practice attorneys have also filed a similar suit. But the ruling class's corruption and rot will continue to fester unless adequately challenged by conscientious citizens tired of being treated as second-class subjects, rather than free citizens.

Hunter Biden Saga Personifies Ruling Class Power and Conceit | Opinion

----------


## Klondyke

*U.S. Senate Committee on Homeland Security & Governmental Affairs*







Read more
https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/med...port_FINAL.pdf

----------


## bsnub



----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> *U.S. Senate Committee on Homeland Security & Governmental Affairs*
> Read more
> https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/med...port_FINAL.pdf


and yet they failed to file any charges resulting from this investigation that uncovered such egregious behaviour on the part of Hunter. 
How inept is this Republican congress?

----------


## bsnub

> How inept is this Republican congress?


It is beyond laughing at this point.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> and yet they failed to file any charges resulting from this investigation that uncovered such egregious behaviour on the part of Hunter. 
> How inept is this Republican congress?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It is beyond laughing at this point.


IMO the system is broken and unless there is campaign finance reform it will never be fixed. , and term limits. The primary concern of Congressman and Senators is not their job but their re-election. All these "stolen election" BS is simply a fund raising device by trump. I read he has raised 170 million dollars 40% of which can go to the RNC,  plus he has his falsely motivated base.  of course they are going to carry his water. The Democrats in Congress are the same and are motivated by some of the same dynamics. the only difference IMO is that their base is more sophisticated and educated, consequently they have to also be more sophisticated in their machinations  
That's my opinion, I am aligned with them because they are the only game in town that comes anywhere near my political attitude, but no way am I happy with them also.

----------


## helge

> The primary concern of Congressman and Senators is not their job but their re-election.


I vote for a political party that has an 8 year max limit.

After that, it's adios amigo. Go and get some dirt under your nails, and connect with real people.

I like you Buckaroo.

Don't know if you are left, right or center, but you use your brain instead of being stuck in dogmas.

Refreshing

----------


## deeks

This thread is going to age well in the not to distant future now isn't it? That fucking laptop.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This thread is going to age well in the not to distant future now isn't it? That fucking laptop.


The thread is dead you moron.

Much like the "caravan" fairy story upon which the GOP relied prior to the mid-terms, this particular pantomime is long finished.

I supposed because baldy orange loser mentioned it in his rant the other day you think it's actually true.

----------


## panama hat

> This thread is going to age well in the not to distant future now isn't it? That fucking laptop.


Spreading your idiocy all over the board now . . . Bozo/smeg did that, too . . .

----------


## deeks

> The thread is dead you moron.
> 
> Much like the "caravan" fairy story upon which the GOP relied prior to the mid-terms, this particular pantomime is long finished.
> 
> I supposed because baldy orange loser mentioned it in his rant the other day you think it's actually true.


Is it? Sorry.

----------


## deeks

> Spreading your idiocy all over the board now . . . Bozo/smeg did that, too . . .


But why did you wait for an hour to post that, oops forgot still looking for the POTUS that was indicted,? my bad.

----------


## Klondyke

^So lucky for pH<7 to find another prey...

----------


## panama hat

> still looking for the POTUS that was indicted,? my bad.


And you're still too stupid to realise what you're writing . . . speaking of stupid, our very own tovarish:


> lucky

----------


## deeks

> Quote Originally Posted by deeks View Post
> still looking for the POTUS that was indicted,? my bad.
> And you're still too stupid to realise what you're writing . . . speaking of stupid, our very own tovarish:
> Quote Originally Posted by Klondyke View Post
> lucky


  Originally Posted by *panama hat*  (Legal Charges Against Trump) 
 				Actually they don't . . .
 			 		 	 Oh, Now you have me intrigued, Please prey-tell the President whom was indicted after leaving the office.


 Originally Posted by *panama hat*  
 				Quote Originally Posted by deeks View Post
Oh, Now you have me intrigued, Please prey-tell the President whom was indicted after leaving the office.
It's 'pray-tell', even an uneducated seppo like you should know that . .  . and you can try to dance around your first claim as much as you want -  it simply isn't the same, but that's the way fuckwits like you try to  think you're smart . . . you aren't.



Quote Originally Posted by deeks View Post
Nahh all the presidents pardon themselves from previous crimes when they leave office,
Quote Originally Posted by deeks View Post
Please prey-tell the President whom was indicted after leaving the office.
Up your game, fuckwit



I'LL UP you 2, name one. 						

Say more?

----------


## panama hat

Do make an effort

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oh, Now you have me intrigued, Please prey-tell the President whom was indicted after leaving the office.


It's difficult to understand the thought processes of a retard, but are you trying to suggest that former Presidents can't be indicted for crimes committed while in office?

----------


## Backspin

The charge in the article headline is unsubstantiated. Only posting for the pic of Biden and his ladies  :Smile:  What a sleaze. Mcdonalds and Grey goose vodka ? haha

----------


## deeks

^ But But that ain't Joe, Yeah, "THE SMARTEST MAN I KNOW" LMFAO.

----------


## deeks

^^, Fuck Trump, let's all go hang out with Hunter. :bananaman:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

regardless of if hunter is the devil , a saint or anything in between. How does that affect my life? why should I care?

----------


## deeks

> regardless of if hunter is the devil , a saint or anything in between. How does that affect my life? why should I care?


  How far does the apple fall? Because that blokes dad is going to be the President? who said that Hunter is the smartest person he knows.

----------


## deeks

^^ no-one is smarter than Hunter. according to President elect Biden.

----------


## deeks

Correction!!!! "Smartest man  :yerman: I know", But you get it.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> How far does the apple fall? Because that blokes dad is going to be the President? who said that Hunter is the smartest person he knows.


what does that say about your father then?

----------


## Backspin

> regardless of if hunter is the devil , a saint or anything in between. How does that affect my life? why should I care?


As long as the prostitutes are of legal age , it's all above baord to me. Shows good judgement that he sought out professionals instead of bar sluts who would end up accusing him of rape.

----------


## deeks

> what does that say about your father then?


He was an engine fitter in the RAAF. Worked on the Mirage fighter engines in the 60's,than the Phantom fighter engines,than the F111 engines,the Chinook helicopters engines and last of all the Huey engines up in Townsville(what was left), Basically he was a mechanic that the pilot put his life in the hands of. He lost all his possessions to two subsequent wives after the mother of his four children died that sued him for his property and superannuation after being married for a few years, Shall i go on?

----------


## deeks

> As long as the prostitutes are of legal age , it's all above baord to me. Shows good judgement that he sought out professionals instead of bar sluts who would end up accusing him of rape.


To me what matters is that before the election it was "Russian disinformation" it was all a lie, and dumb kunts believed it to be a lie.

----------


## Backspin

> To me what matters is that before the election it was "Russian disinformation" it was all a lie, and dumb kunts believed it to be a lie.


Yes. And Twitter sensored the whole story. But if it was Don jr. it would be on the front page of NYT. And he'd probably get charged for prostitution and drug possession

----------


## panama hat

Good Lord . . . Skidmark and deeks in a love-fest of idiocy.  A wannabe monarchist and a wannabe Australian.

----------


## Backspin

> Good Lord . . . Skidmark and deeks in a love-fest of idiocy.  A wannabe monarchist and a wannabe Australian.



Nothing about rape, hookers and illicit :Smile:  drugs this time ?

----------


## deeks

You' pussyhat are "The smartest man I know" :saythat:

----------


## panama hat

> Nothing about rape, hookers and illicit drugs this time ?


Ahem . . . 




> prostitutes





> rape





> prostitution





> drug possession


If I could green you for that, I would  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> He was an engine fitter in the RAAF. Worked on the Mirage fighter engines in the 60's,than the Phantom fighter engines,than the F111 engines,the Chinook helicopters engines and last of all the Huey engines up in Townsville(what was left), Basically he was a mechanic that the pilot put his life in the hands of. He lost all his possessions to two subsequent wives after the mother of his four children died that sued him for his property and superannuation after being married for a few years, Shall i go on?


Not eve a Senator or a President then.
It's ok though one day you might be as good as Hunter.

----------


## panama hat

> Not eve a Senator or a President then.


He's not even Australian, but does love to make shit up

----------


## Backspin

> Not eve a Senator or a President then.
> It's ok though one day you might be as good as Hunter.


Retail level prostitutes , McDonalds and Grey Goose vodka. One day.. One day....

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> He was an engine fitter in the RAAF. Worked on the Mirage fighter engines in the 60's,than the Phantom fighter engines,than the F111 engines,the Chinook helicopters engines and last of all the Huey engines up in Townsville(what was left), Basically he was a mechanic that the pilot put his life in the hands of. He lost all his possessions to two subsequent wives after the mother of his four children died that sued him for his property and superannuation after being married for a few years, Shall i go on?


Please do

----------


## panama hat

> Please do


 . . . now he needs time to look up more Australianisms while he posts from the US and pretends he's in Thailand





> Retail level prostitutes , McDonalds and Grey Goose vodka. One day.. One day....


Work hard and save . . .

----------


## deeks

Who would have guessed?  Biden picks son's attorney's old bud to head the DOJ on his case. :Smile: . Tucker Carlson reports DOJ hired ex-business partner of Hunter Biden criminal defense attorney

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Who would have guessed?  Biden picks son's attorney's old bud to head the DOJ on his case.. Tucker Carlson reports DOJ hired ex-business partner of Hunter Biden criminal defense attorney


Yes, I mean what if he'd picked his son's cousin's auntie's dog walker's nephew?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deeks

^ can you see now? nothing to see here. Shut-up you Trumper. Just because he picks his son's lawyers buddy to oversee the case.HA HA.Haaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## harrybarracuda

Where is the conflict of interest exactly?

----------


## deeks

> Where is the conflict of interest exactly?


Harry Harry Harry, just think, Its all a big club mate, and you an me ain't in it. It's all friends of friends and family up there in politics, who knows who not "what do you know" what is the bet that the case is dropped within the next year?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry Harry Harry, just think, Its all a big club mate, and you an me ain't in it. It's all friends of friends and family up there in politics, who knows who not "what do you know" what is the bet that the case is dropped within the next year?


What case?

There is no case you fucking moron. It's there with the imaginary caravans, a figment of Fox News imagination for retards like you.

----------


## deeks

^ you are kidding yeah, You do know about the doj investigation? I can understand the "What Case" now that dad has his man on the job.

DOJ probe into Hunter Biden extends beyond Burisma: report

----------


## panama hat

Luckily you're pretending to be Australian or people might think you're a lying piece of seppo trash

----------


## jabir

::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ you are kidding yeah, You do know about the doj investigation? I can understand the "What Case" now that dad has his man on the job.
> 
> DOJ probe into Hunter Biden extends beyond Burisma: report


Keep swallowing the Murdoch koolaid you witless chimp.

----------


## bsnub

He is in jail now.  :rofl:

----------


## Backspin

What Hunter Biden left OUT of his 'tell-all' memoir revealed | Daily Mail Online
*EXCLUSIVE: What WASN'T in Hunter Biden's book: How he got  unauthorized Secret Service protection, begged Joe to run for WH to  salvage his own reputation and made porn films with prostitutes.  Forensic experts prove laptop IS President's son's**Hunter repeatedly dodged police action against  him, despite constantly dealing with drug dealers and prostitutes and  having multiple run-ins with the law**The  president's son was guarded by a Secret Service agent while on a 2018  drug and prostitute binge in Hollywood, despite not being entitled to  protection at the time* *Hunter appeared to be obsessed with making porn films with prostitutes, videos and photos on his laptop show**Texts also show Joe Biden was afraid his conversations with Hunter were being hacked even as they discussed his White House bid 
*
*




*

----------


## AntRobertson

William Barr's son-in-law 'worked' at the WH and his daughter is in the Treasury.

Rudy Giuliani’s son was paid nearly $100K to be a White House sports liaison despite zero prior experience.

Ivanka and Kushner have 'earned' $350M while 'working' in the White House.

Jr and Fredo used the White House connection and name to conduct foreign deals whilst actively campaigning for their father.

...





It was never been about Hunter Biden.

----------


## Backspin

^ I am not showing this for partisan political reasons. Its just kinda news that the president son is so fuct up. 

Anyone want links to some hunter biden videos ? You aren't missing much. pretty gross. The guy is more fuct up than even the pics suggest. He is 50 but in some pics he looks 60

----------


## Klondyke

> It was never been about Hunter Biden.


All that's the Russian misinformation...
And they forgot to mention that he gives lectures at university (wondering about what) 




> Hunter Biden reveals father staged drugs intervention with him
> *Hunter Biden to lecture on ‘fake news’ at New Orleans university*
> Other speakers include Dr Deborah Birx and columnists Bret Stephens and Margaret Sullivan 
> Joe Biden's son, Hunter, will be a guest speaker for a Tulane University course
> Hunter Biden to lecture on fake news at American university | The Independent

----------


## Klondyke

(that's a difference...)*

Hunter Biden is not teaching at Tulane University*
May 1, 2021

*CLAIM: President Joe Biden’s son, Hunter Biden, has been hired to teach a course on “fake news” at Tulane University.*

AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. The private university in New Orleans has not hired Hunter Biden. The president’s son will appear virtually as a one-time, unpaid guest speaker for a course on media polarization, according to Michael Strecker, the university’s executive director of public relations.

THE FACTS: Prominent Republicans and other social media users who claim that Hunter Biden is teaching a Tulane University class on misinformation are spreading misinformation themselves.

The false claim exploded on social media this week after the FBI raided the home of Rudy Giuliani on Wednesday as part of an investigation into the business dealings of former President Donald Trump’s personal lawyer.

“Biden’s America: Rudy Giuliani and MAGA Grandma’s get raided by the FBI, Hunter Biden gets to teach a college course,” read one tweet shared more than 10,000 times.

The bogus claim was also spread by U.S. Rep. Jim Jordan, a Republican from Ohio, and the former president’s son, Donald Trump Jr., whose video spreading the falsehood was pinned to the top of his Twitter profile Friday.

“We haven’t hired him,” Strecker confirmed to The Associated Press in a phone call on Friday. Instead, Hunter Biden has been invited to appear as a one-time guest speaker without pay for a new online course titled “Media Polarization and Public Policy Impacts.”

“The course will include several high-profile guest speakers from across the political and policy spectrum,” Strecker said in an emailed statement. “Hunter Biden will be participating as an unpaid guest speaker – not a guest teacher or lecturer.”

The online course, which will be new in the fall, will be co-taught by Visiting Assistant Professor Mitchell Sellers and Center for Strategic and International Studies Chief Communications Officer Andrew Schwartz, Strecker said.

Hunter Biden is not teaching at Tulane University

----------


## havnfun

More and more is slowly coming out.
Hunter Bidens laptop keeps damning Joe, but most media just ignore it


 						  		 		   Hunter Bidens laptop continues to yield damning information that  shows his dad, President Joe Biden, played a significant and knowing  role in his sons sleazy influence-peddling. And while the media efforts  to pretend these revelations are nothing but Russian disinformation  have ceased, The Posts scoops still get ignored by outlets that would  be all over them if they were about the Trump family.
    The latest, of course, is the photographic evidence that then-Veep  Joe attended an April 16, 2015, dinner with shady Ukrainian, Russian and  Kazakh businessmen and even posed for photos with the unseemly  guests.
    To put some face-saving cover on the event in the private Garden  Room at Café Milano, a posh Georgetown eatery (Where the worlds most  powerful people go, run its promos), Hunter billed it as ostensibly to discuss food security, as he emailed one guest, and invited several officials from the World Food Program.
    But the beards were outnumbered by the likes of corrupt former Moscow  mayor Yury Luzhkov (hubby of Russian billionaire Yelena Baturina, whod  paid one of Hunters firms $3.5 million the year before), Kazakh  oligarch Kenes Rakishev, Karim Massimov, a former prime minister of  Kazakhstan, and Vadym Pozharskyi, an executive of the Ukrainian energy  company Burisma.
    The photo of the then-veep and Hunter smiling with the two Kazakhs, clearly shot  at Café Milano, isnt the only proof Joe actually attended the dinner:  Pozharskyi emailed Hunter the next day, Dear Hunter, thank you for  inviting me to DC and giving an opportunity to meet your father and  spent [sic] some time together.  Its realty [sic] an honor and  pleasure. So much for any claim that Joe never met with Burisma  officials even as he was Team Obamas point man on Ukraine, a role he  used to demand the ouster of a prosecutor who was looking into the firm.
    AFP via Getty Images    Burisma was then paying Hunter (who had zero energy expertise) $83,333 a month to sit on its board. Another email from the laptop reveals  that Burisma cut Hunters pay in half in March 2017  right after Joe  became a private citizen, another clear sign of what actually qualified  the Biden scion for such vast payouts.
    Face time with a vice president, and the ability to brag about what  you talked about over dinner, is worth a lot to global sleazoids. So are  smiling photos that imply a relationship and pull at the highest  reaches of US government.
    Another sign of Joes collusion in Hunters unseemly work: The then-veep hired an aide away  from one of his sons firms in 2014, and she then proceeded to keep her  old bosses informed on visiting dignitaries and official events that  might interest them.
    Oh, and the Bidens have never themselves denied the laptop was  Hunters before he abandoned it, nor denied the accuracy of its  contents. The president and his camp have simply offered vague  assurances that Joe Biden himself never did anything wrong.
    Without doubt, if Donald Trump Jr., Jared Kushner or so on had been  caught playing such games, itd get nonstop coverage on MSNBC, and the  Washington Post and the New York Times would have full investigative  teams following up for months.
    Hunters merchandizing of his last name wasnt even anything new: The  Biden family has been trading on Joe Bidens high offices for decades,  making millions off their presumed influence and access. Yet somehow  news about it all is never fit to print, even though democracy dies  in darkness.

----------


## havnfun

LOL,

Hunter Biden&#39;s art to sell as high as $500K and the buyers will be kept &#39;confidential&#39;

----------


## havnfun

The cracker is all over the net, up to you if you want to see the truth or live in denial. Warning* contains sexually explicit material* don't go past 1:30 if you are under 18 years old or believe that Hunter is not capable of being blackmailed by the Chinese.

Fucking Joe Biden&apos;s Campaign | Hunter Biden Sex Tape - Smoking Crack - XVIDEOS.COM

----------


## Backspin

More Hunter from the Daily Mail (Im not posting this for partisan perposes. I think Biden is better than Trump winning again)

Hunter says that another one of his laptops is out in the wild.

*EXCLUSIVE: 'The Russians have videos of me doing crazy f***ing sex!'  Hunter Biden is seen in unearthed footage telling a prostitute that  Russian drug dealers stole ANOTHER of his laptops for blackmail while he  was close to overdosing in a Vegas hotel room.*Unearthed video shows a naked Hunter Biden claiming Russian drug dealers stole his laptop | Daily Mail Online

----------


## havnfun

Anybody ever hear of this old saying? Cant remember where I heard it from. :Smile:   "
*“Accuse Your Enemy Of What You Are Doing, As You Are Doing It To Create Confusion”*

----------


## havnfun

The hooker has an XNXX channel if anyone is interested :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

^ bets are that the Media will not cover this story.
$10 anyone?
But I could rest assured that if it was anyone from the Trump family, and I mean anyone from a long lost cousin say :Smile:  or a dead relative, we would have heard about it long ago, and yet it seems to all be thrown under the rug, One might wonder why at some point in their working life, One might say to themself," why did I not know" :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Anybody ever hear of this old saying? Cant remember where I heard it from. "
> Accuse Your Enemy Of What You Are Doing, As You Are Doing It To Create Confusion


You mean like accusing them of stealing an election?

----------


## beachbound

> ^ bets are that the Media will not cover this story.
> $10 anyone?


I’ll bet 10 bucks you don’t have a pot to piss in.

----------


## beachbound

> But I could rest assured that if it was anyone from the Trump family, and I mean anyone from a long lost cousin say or a dead relative, we would have heard about it long ago, and yet it seems to all be thrown under the rug, One might wonder why at some point in their working life, One might say to themself," why did I not know"


Do you speak as poorly as you write?

----------


## Cujo

> ^ bets are that the Media will not cover this story.


There are a number of right wing outlets that would cover something like this if it were verifiable.
Fox news and the Washington examiner for example. (among others, eg newsmax and AON )
Any ideas as to why they aren't?

----------


## misskit

^^Typical deeks bullshit. It was in Newsweek and on Yahoo news yesterday. I saw it.

Pillow talk video shows Hunter Biden saying he lost laptop in Vegas and feared blackmail

New Video: Hunter Biden Tells Prostitute About How He Lost Another Laptop To Russian Drug Dealers | Video | RealClearPolitics

Hunter Biden Laptop Video Sparks Tidal Wave of Jokes, Outrage

My mistake. TWO days ago this was reported in MSM.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Maybe it's just me but a video from 2019 where he talks about possibly being blackmailed by the Russians over a sex tape is probably quite redundant when there's already a video of him smoking crack with the whore he's fucking or whatever other shit the republitards keep posting.

Deeksy you really are as thick as fucking shit.

 :rofl:

----------


## Backspin

> There are a number of right wing outlets that would cover something like this if it were verifiable.
> Fox news and the Washington examiner for example. (among others, eg newsmax and AON )
> Any ideas as to why they aren't?


Because it's still the bipartisan establishment. They want to keep this on the down low because it makes the country look bad.

----------


## Switch

> Because it's still the bipartisan establishment. They want to keep this on the down low because it makes the country look bad.


Nope. Nut jobs like Deeks are making a great job of that. America is awash with nutters doing exactly the same thing.
Its a good job that The President has some heavyweight political advisors pulling his strings. How else could one man run the biggest failure of a corrupt political system on his own?

----------


## Klondyke

> Maybe it's just me but a video from 2019 where he talks about possibly being blackmailed by the Russians over a sex tape is probably quite redundant when there's already a video of him smoking crack with the whore he's fucking or whatever other shit the republitards keep posting.
> 
> Deeksy you really are as thick as fucking shit.


So, is it all just lies about the Hunter?  Planted by the Russians?  Please enlighten me somebody. After all, he is the smartest man, so he could not do all this, could he?

----------


## aging one

> So, is it all just lies about the Hunter? Planted by the Russians? Please enlighten me somebody. After all, he is the smartest man, so he could not do all this, could he?


You talking about yourself or to yourself? *no names here please*.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Hunter is obviously apiece of shit. No question.

Now I don't care how much a piece of shit any member of Trumps family are. I will probably agree.

The question here is Hunter Biden. If you think  he is a good guy, then tell us...please...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Hunter is obviously apiece of shit. No question.
> 
> Now I don't care how much a piece of shit any member of Trumps family are. I will probably agree.
> 
> The question here is Hunter Biden. If you think  he is a good guy, then tell us...please...


The point is that they've already fucking trashed him.

Short of him sacrificing a fucking 9 year old virgin on the steps of the Capitol, I don't really think he can do much harm to his reputation now.

It's a dead news story.

I mean if he runs for office or something, I could understand it, but there's nothing there.

----------


## Klondyke

> Short of him sacrificing a fucking 9 year old virgin on the steps of the Capitol,  I don't really think he can do much harm to his reputation now.
> 
> It's a dead news story.


Not speaking about the number of suicides among the Capitol guards...

----------


## Backspin

> So, is it all just lies about the Hunter?  Planted by the Russians?  Please enlighten me somebody. After all, he is the smartest man, so he could not do all this, could he?


Cunter biden even blamed the Russians for his Ashley Madison account. Thjs was before it was trendy to blame the Russians for everything

----------


## Backspin

> The point is that they've already fucking trashed him.
> 
> Short of him sacrificing a fucking 9 year old virgin on the steps of the Capitol, I don't really think he can do much harm to his reputation now.
> 
> It's a dead news story.
> 
> I mean if he runs for office or something, I could understand it, but there's nothing there.


If Trumps kids were as fuct as this , you'd be beating this drum too. It just shows how everything is such a crapshoot. Trump is the perfect candidate to have fucked up kids. But by some miracle , they are half assed normal. And Bidens son is fuckup #1

----------


## Saint Willy

> And Bidens son is fuckup #1


The difference is that Biden has not given them b/s jobs in the administration.

----------


## Klondyke

> The difference is that Biden has not given them b/s jobs in the administration.


Wondering what job in the administration they could do...(Just curious).

BTW, not really jobs in administration but some "jobs" have been materialized, haven't they? Also for other members of the family...

----------


## aging one

> But by some miracle , they are half assed normal. And Bidens son is fuckup #1


Are you fucking kidding me? Eric, dumb as a rock and shunned by his dad. Don junior, also an idiot looking to profit off of his dads presidency and did. Then his profit hungry daughter who slid right into the big bucks through her fathers presidency. You are a moron.

----------


## Klondyke

^This thread about who?

----------


## aging one

Sure is not about you, I have tried to address you with your nick. But if you continue to be a dick I can change that

----------


## Little Chuchok

> It's a dead news story.
> 
> I mean if he runs for office or something, I could understand it, but there's nothing there.


He's the Presidents son. He takes a crap in his backyard, it's news... Always will be.

----------


## Samuel

Are we comparing presidents' kids?

Trump's kids have turned out much better than how a high percentage of kids from affluent families do. 

I used to see Ivanka, Don Jr. and Eric on Celebrity Apprentice, and they're alright —  if anything, straight-laced and nerdy. 

Compare that to Hunter Biden — films himself doing drugs with hookers while bragging to the hooker about how much money he makes off his father's name, like $50,000/month for a board seat on Ukraine's largest gas company after Obama made Joe the "point man" to help solve problems in Ukraine.

----------


## happynz

> Don Jr.


Several grams of coke up his schnozzle for this rant on Hannity. Notice his "coke jaw". Dilated pupils whilst under the TV lights? Don Jr is effin' flyin' here. 







> straight-laced and nerdy


Uh huh. Right...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Are we comparing presidents' kids?
> 
> Trump's kids have turned out much better than how a high percentage of kids from affluent families do.


Yeah…They are grifters who used the WH as a cash grab, are under investigation, Jr and Eric are noted morons, and they’re barred from running a charity because they stole money from kids with cancer.

Real top fucking people.




> Compare that to Hunter Biden


OK… he’s a private citizen.

Do let me know when he becomes a part of his father’s administration or campaign though.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Samuel

> Originally Posted by Samuel
> 
> 
> *Are we comparing presidents' kids?*
> 
> 
> Several grams of coke up his schnozzle for this rant on Hannity. Notice his "coke jaw". Dilated pupils whilst under the TV lights? Don Jr is effin' flyin' here.


 You're comparing Hunter doing drugs with hookers and talking about how he makes "a gazillion dollars" (board seats due to Dad's connections) to somebody watching Don Jr. on a political talk show saying he thinks Don is on coke?

Hmm. 


Hunter Biden speaking in the video:





> Pillow talk video shows Hunter Biden saying he lost laptop in Vegas and feared blackmail
> 
> One night, Biden said he passed out in a hot tub face down. When he came up for air, Biden said there was a man, Miguel, who was "frantically running round gathering things up, OK  and Miguel, and Pierce, this guy, his friend" and a woman he described as a "Russian 35-year-old, really nice, pure brunette." He said they checked to see if he was breathing and were preparing to leave.
> 
> 
> "They wouldn't call an ambulance. And they didn't know whether I was dead or not, at first," said Biden, who noted he did not know how long he was passed out.
> 
> 
> "The last thing he sent me was $2,000 worth of stuff in an Uber, and he sent me a [inaudible] with the Uber, and I had to send the money to a cash app or something ... just waiting," Biden said.
> ...




*Video:
*
Unearthed video shows a naked Hunter Biden claiming Russian drug dealers stole his laptop | Daily Mail Online

----------


## havnfun

Here's one for ya all
1.In June 21 Biden meets with Putin  ("He's a balanced and professional man, and it's clear that he's very experienced," Putin said. "It seems to me that we did speak the same language.")
2.In July 21 Biden lets Putin finish the pipeline into Germany
3.In August 21 we find out that Russians have stolen Hunters laptop

4. HaHaHaHaHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

5. 2+2=Compromised. :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

> Ill bet 10 bucks you dont have a pot to piss in.


Have plenty. so just give the ten bucks to the nearest Temple or charity :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

> So, is it all just lies about the Hunter? Planted by the Russians? Please enlighten me somebody. After all, he is the smartest man, so he could not do all this, could he?

----------


## havnfun

> Maybe it's just me but a video from 2019 where he talks about possibly being blackmailed by the Russians over a sex tape is probably quite redundant when there's already a video of him smoking crack with the whore he's fucking or whatever other shit the republitards keep posting.
> 
> Deeksy you really are as thick as fucking shit.



If you believe that sex tapes are the only thing on these hard drives, then just throw your old hardrives in the bin without doing a format. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If you believe that sex tapes are the only thing on these hard drives, then just throw your old hardrives in the bin without doing a format.


Yeah, it's got his Pornhub torrents on it as well eh.

Fuck me, if that doesn't push him over the edge I don't know what will.

 :rofl:

----------


## havnfun

> Yeah, it's got his Pornhub torrents on it as well eh.
> 
> Fuck me, if that doesn't push him over the edge I don't know what will.




I bet that you believe too that Killery only deleted 33000 personnel emails about weddings and Jym appointments(after a subpoena)
Hunter would never email his Dad on his laptop either. :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

> Are you fucking kidding me? Eric, dumb as a rock and shunned by his dad. Don junior, also an idiot looking to profit off of his dads presidency and did. Then his profit hungry daughter who slid right into the big bucks through her fathers presidency. You are a moron.


There's no open drug addiction and prostitute tapes. For Christ sake

----------


## havnfun

I will even put this out there, 
I'm sure that the NSA has a copy of all of the Clinton emails, and the reason why the justice department won't go to FISA to retrieve them is because if they did,and it was made public that the NSA has all communications, then congress would close them down so fast just to stop their comms from being recorded.
Think about it :Smile:

----------


## helge

> because if they did,and it was made public that the NSA has all communications, then congress would close them down so fast just to stop their comms from being recorded.


But they do ! 

Everybody knows that



> Think about it


I did  :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

> Are you fucking kidding me? Eric, dumb as a rock and shunned by his dad. Don junior, also an idiot looking to profit off of his dads presidency and did. Then his profit hungry daughter who slid right into the big bucks through her fathers presidency. You are a moron.



Yeah rite, They was nothing till the Don got the Presidency, all of the business they had started then, and don't talk about the crack and hookers, and the Russians too, Those Trumps and Russian prostitutes was proved by Muller, They is traitors to the country you would agree? yes? :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

> But they do !


Nah they dont'
Still ongoing.   National Security Agency

----------


## helge

They even know what you just posted !

You gotta stick it in 'members' or the Dog House to stay clear  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> Those Trumps and Russian prostitutes was proved by Muller,


Isn't the Miller investigation investigated again by certain John Durham?

----------


## beachbound

> Yeah rite, They was nothing till the Don got the Presidency, all of the business they had started then, and don't talk about the crack and hookers, and the Russians too, Those Trumps and Russian prostitutes was proved by Muller, They is traitors to the country you would agree? yes?


Are you taking English lessons from Klondork?

----------


## havnfun

I wonder what do average Americans think?
The President of the USA sais that this guy is the smartest person he knows, Kinda makes all of his appointees look like dimwits.

----------


## beachbound

> Isn't the Miller investigation…


Who is Miller?

----------


## helge

> Who is Miller?


Try here

https://teakdoor.com/classifieds-hel...-personal-ads/ or here

https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gardening-in-thailand/

----------


## beachbound

^
Is this Miller guy, being investigated, or is he doing the investigating? And what’s the investigation about? Why Miller? Why not Johnson, or Smith? What’s so special about Miller?

----------


## Klondyke

It seems that all is now solved because "unsubstantiated", hence the case can be closed...

*FEC Finds Twitter Didn’t Violate Election Law By Suppressing Hunter Biden Story; NYT Says Story Was ‘Unsubstantiated’
*



> The Federal Election Commission (FEC) dismissed a claim from Republicans that Twitter violated election laws just weeks before the 2020 election by suppressing a New York Post report on Hunter Biden, son of President Joe Biden.
> 
> While reporting on the FEC’s decision, The New York Times on Twitter and in its article called story about Hunter “unsubstantiated,” even though it was based on extensive documents obtained from a laptop belonging to the president’s son. Numerous outlets have since corroborated and accepted the laptop story. Even CNN acknowledged that the FBI did receive a laptop purporting to belong to Hunter and that “the assumption is that it is Hunter Biden’s laptop.” Many other outlets tiptoed around the information in an effort to avoid reporting it, such as The Washington Post, which was still forced to admit at least some of the information from the laptop could be verified as true. Outlets continue to couch the story with speculations that the laptop may be fake or stolen or “Russian disinformation,” even though no such evidence exists.

----------


## havnfun

And then now that Biden got elected, seems like a good time for Politico "journalists" to publish a book so they can make some money hey? the same "journalists" that reported it was all "Russia disinformation".  Are any of you getting it yet? :Smile: 

The Hunter Biden laptop is confirmed?! Color us shocked!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why are you still wittering on about this bloke?

Do you think anyone cares?

----------


## AntRobertson

He's just doing what Uncle Rupert tells him to like a good little right-wing echo-chamber drone.

Barr’s son-in-law "worked" at the White House & his daughter in the Treasury, Giuliani’s son got nearly $100K to be WH sports liaison with no prior experience,  Ivanka & Kushner used the White House as a $350M money grab, Jr and Fredo used it to conduct foreign deals, and Trump broke the Emoluments Clause just out of routine habit in the end.

 But yeah, get the morons focused on Hunter's laptop...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He's just doing what Uncle Rupert tells him to like a good little right-wing echo-chamber drone.
> 
> Barr’s son-in-law "worked" at the White House & his daughter in the Treasury, Giuliani’s son got nearly $100K to be WH sports liaison with no prior experience,  Ivanka & Kushner used the White House as a $350M money grab, Jr and Fredo used it to conduct foreign deals, and Trump broke the Emoluments Clause just out of routine habit in the end.
> 
>  But yeah, get the morons focused on Hunter's laptop...


But there's only about three trumpanzees on here and at least one of them has senile dementia.

----------


## Klondyke

> He's just doing what Uncle Rupert


Is there any other thread about him? I would like to know more, never heard about him. 

But this one is about certain Hunter as it is indicated in OP... 

I am afraid the Mod will delete it as it is off topic, about that I could write books.

----------


## sabang

*Glenn Greenwald blasts The New York Times over Hunter Biden laptop admission*



Journalist Glenn Greenwald blasted The New York Times Wednesday after it finally confirmed the authenticity of Hunter Biden's infamous laptop in a report focused on the investigation into his taxes and international business dealings.




In the report, The Times noted that prosecutors examined emails between Biden and some business associates that "appear[] to have come from a laptop abandoned by Mr. Biden in a Delaware repair shop" and "were authenticated by people familiar with them and with the investigation."

In a new Substack post, Greenwald argued that The Times', as well as other liberal media outlets', desperation to prevent former President Trump from being re-elected amounted to "one of the most successful disinformation campaigns in modern electoral history" that denied millions of Americans the chance to hear reporting on Joe Biden in the run-up to the 2020 presidential election. 


"One of the most successful disinformation campaigns in modern American electoral history occurred in the weeks prior to the 2020 presidential election," Greenwald wrote.

"On October 14, 2020 — less than three weeks before Americans were set to vote — the nation's oldest newspaper, _The New York Post, began publishing a series of reports about the business dealings of the Democratic frontrunner Joe Biden and his son, Hunter, in countries in which Biden, as Vice President, wielded considerable influence (including Ukraine and China) and would again if elected president," he added.
_
_Greenwald noted that the backlash against The Post's reporting was "immediate and intense," and began the suppression of the story by corporate media outlets and Big Tech.
_
_He added that the "disinformation campaign" against The Post's reporting was led by then-Politico reporter Natasha Bertrand, who published a piece headlined, "Hunter Biden story is Russian disinfo, dozens of former intel officials say."

_
"These ‘former intel officials’ did not actually say that the ‘Hunter Biden story is Russian disinfo.’ Indeed, they stressed in their letter the opposite: namely, that they had _no evidence to suggest the emails were falsified or that Russia had anything to do them, but, instead, they had merely intuited this ‘suspicion’ based on their experience," Greenwald wrote, citing a line from the letter included in the Politico article that the former officials didn't have any evidence of Russian involvement.
_
_"But a media that was overwhelmingly desperate to ensure Trump's defeat had no time for facts or annoying details such as what these former officials actually said or whether it was in fact true. They had an election to manipulate," Greenwald added. "As a result, that these emails were ‘Russian disinformation’ … became an article of faith among the U.S.'s justifiably despised class of media employees."
_
_Greenwald wrote that "virtually every media outlet," including CNN, NBC News, PBS and the Huffington Post, ignored the substance of The Post's reporting and "spread the lie" that it was Russian disinformation.

_
He added that Big Tech use the media's disinformation campaign to justify their "censorship" of any reporting or discussion of the story, and described it as "easily the most severe case of pre-election censorship in modern American political history."

"What this means is that, in the crucial days leading up to the 2020 presidential election, most of the corporate media spread an absolute lie about _The New York Post's reporting in order to mislead and manipulate the American electorate," Greenwald wrote, while noting that the Big Tech censorship was based on a "lie" from the former intelligence officials.
_
_"It means that millions of Americans were denied the ability to hear about reporting on the candidate leading all polls to become the next president, and instead were subjected to a barrage of lies about the provenance (Russia did it) and authenticity (disinformation!) of these documents," he added.

Glenn Greenwald blasts The New York Times over Hunter Biden laptop admission (msn.com)


_Wow, Fox quoting Glen Greenwald as a truth teller. Must be a cold day in hell!

----------


## AntRobertson

> Wow, Fox quoting Glen Greenwald as a truth teller. Must be a cold day in hell!


Only if you exclude every other time that Glenn Greenwald has been on Fox to push his partisan hackery.

----------


## sabang

Oh, I'm not a Fox watcher. Thought they were very anti-whistleblowers?

----------


## AntRobertson

Fox are pro-partisan hackery.

Greenwald is a regular on Tucker Carlson.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *Glenn Greenwald blasts The New York Times over Hunter Biden laptop admission*


Perhaps he's too stupid to understand the meaning of the phrase "chain of custody" when it comes to what he would love to call "evidence".

Or perhaps the fact that this non-story is only to be found in the fictional news simulations of Murdoch lackies suggests no-one really gives a shit.

----------


## sabang

Yeh I suppose. Just another nail in the coffin of the lamentable Dems being reelected.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yeh I suppose. Just another nail in the coffin of the lamentable Dems being reelected.


Doesn't need to be true to do that.

----------


## Backspin



----------


## panama hat

Yea, you're more than just an arsehole

----------


## Backspin

> Yea, you're more than just an arsehole


Wtf are you on about boxhead

----------


## Backspin

> Only if you exclude every other time that Glenn Greenwald has been on Fox to push his partisan hackery.


Ah now Greewald is a partisan hack ? Fuck are you a gormless Nancy boy

----------


## panama hat

Exactly that:



> Yea, you're more than just an arsehole

----------


## bsnub

> Ah now Greewald is a partisan hack ?


What Ant said is spot on, you utter imbecile Greenwald is a hack and an assclown, so it is no wonder you look up to him.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Only skidmark thinks Hunter Biden's fucking laptop matters for shit.

It doesn't.

Of course the Republicans know it's bollocks, but it's like their imaginary "caravans".

----------

